# My Cat has come home after being missing 5 months.



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

hi all!
I am truly heartbroken...so may ramble as never done this before!
I have had my boy 4 years pratically from the day he was born as I saw him being born and picked him from the word go. He is very unique but also very timid. He has been the only consistant thing in my life since and now he is missing and I am truly at a loss I feel so empty and helpless!
We moved almost 5 weeks ago now I kept him in for 1 week and 3 days but he was getting frustrated so I decide on the night of the 9th of April 2017 he could go out! hes not been seen since (3 weeks) that fateful night and I am deversated! I blame myself 100%!
other than looking day and night I had him posted on Facebook immediately and various other sites, rang all vets in the area, rang local coucil, went door to door, did posters (insenseitve people have taken most down), an add in the paper, emptied litter outside, put his blanket outside in his cat box, put fresh fish out....and not a peep!
I am beside myself with guilt and the thought that harm may of come to him! However he is mircochipped so clinging on to no news is good news as they say!
my friends say I should accept hes gone and move on but I simply can't give up on my boy!
any comments would be greatfully appreciated...
sorry to ramble Kx


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Have you gone back to your old house to look? He may well have headed there.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

my mum lives there, I text her morning and night to see if theres any sign but nothing as of yet...it is however the only home hes ever known and its only up the road like 15 min walk Kx


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Have you tried the local rescue centres, rspca & cats protection league? The cats protection league have a lost and found page for our local area, but I don't know if you are in the uk...

Also, you can report to the micro-chip agency that he is missing as well, if you haven't done so...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

I am in uk yes, I have tried our local cat shelter but not the RSPCA or cats protection as I assumed they would scan him for a chip. Is it worth a try just incase?
yes he is flagged as missing via his chip...


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

The cats protection league can put a post up with a photo of him as missing....

Maybe someone will see it....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> hi all!
> I am truly heartbroken...so may ramble as never done this before!
> I have had my boy 4 years pratically from the day he was born as I saw him being born and picked him from the word go. He is very unique but also very timid. He has been the only consistant thing in my life since and now he is missing and I am truly at a loss I feel so empty and helpless!
> We moved almost 5 weeks ago now I kept him in for 1 week and 3 days but he was getting frustrated so I decide on the night of the 9th of April 2017 he could go out! hes not been seen since (3 weeks) that fateful night and I am deversated! I blame myself 100%!
> ...


@Krystal*85: sorry to hear that; but don't give up. I fostered two little brothers (ex-feral) and luckily rehomed them to a lovely one-lady home together; I would not let them go alone so was happy about that. I told her to keep them in for at least a month, longer if possible, simply because they had had a few homes and were a bit loopy anyway! She let them out sooner and one immediately went missing. She did everything (as you have) and we were beginning to despair when he was found living in a garage eating bird seed! The people thought they had rats then suddenly spotted him, went out to look for ''Missing Cat'' posters and found one with his picture. So keep replacing the posters, or better still, if you have time and can get someone to help, thro letter boxes. I know when my old Lottie went missing (dementia) someone went round with a cigarette/lighter burning all the phone numbers off the posters (handy or what?).
There used to be a forum called ''Street Life'' which changed its name to (I think, not sure) ''Next Door'' (?) which is a local neighbourhood/community forum and you will find some helpful people there. One lady went out twice a day to help me (it's her hobby, apparently).
I recall a while ago, we had someone on the forum whose cat was missing for ages, but he never gave up and got her back. Someone will remember who he was.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> my mum lives there, I text her morning and night to see if theres any sign but nothing as of yet...it is however the only home hes ever known and its only up the road like 15 min walk Kx


He could be there at your old place but gone into hiding if he is as timid as you say, @Krystal*85 . Have you knocked on the door to ask if they have seen him? Or put a note thro' the door? Make sure they have your phone number in case they spot him. Good luck.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Print off a big bunch of flyers with his picture and your contact number then go door to door in your local streets. Ask people to check garages and sheds _while you wait, _if no one is home leave a flyer anyway. It's a great way to meet the neighbours and you are bound to meet one or two other cat lovers who know the local cat population well.
Good Luck


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

I will give it a try thankyou Kx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Krystal*85 : just to add...the one that lived on bird seed was missing for just under three weeks. He was two streets away and ten houses down (so only a five-minute walk). Don't give up yet. Good luck.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Krystal*85: sorry to hear that; but don't give up. I fostered two little brothers (ex-feral) and luckily rehomed them to a lovely one-lady home together; I would not let them go alone so was happy about that. I told her to keep them in for at least a month, longer if possible, simply because they had had a few homes and were a bit loopy anyway! She let them out sooner and one immediately went missing. She did everything (as you have) and we were beginning to despair when he was found living in a garage eating bird seed! The people thought they had rats then suddenly spotted him, went out to look for ''Missing Cat'' posters and found one with his picture. So keep replacing the posters, or better still, if you have time and can get someone to help, thro letter boxes. I know when my old Lottie went missing (dementia) someone went round with a cigarette/lighter burning all the phone numbers off the posters (handy or what?).
> There used to be a forum called ''Street Life'' which changed its name to (I think, not sure) ''Next Door'' (?) which is a local neighbourhood/community forum and you will find some helpful people there. One lady went out twice a day to help me (it's her hobby, apparently).
> I recall a while ago, we had someone on the forum whose cat was missing for ages, but he never gave up and got her back. Someone will remember who he was.


Thats a nice story to hear I am hoping and praying for him to be back with me where he belongs! slowly losing faith its affecting everything my relationship my work! did you find your Lottie in the end?
yes very handy that people feel the need to ruin posters!
Thankyou for your words...Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> Print off a big bunch of flyers with his picture and your contact number then go door to door in your local streets. Ask people to check garages and sheds _while you wait, _if no one is home leave a flyer anyway. It's a great way to meet the neighbours and you are bound to meet one or two other cat lovers who know the local cat population well.
> Good Luck


I did do a door to door run but most of the people in my area havn't very good english and some were a little rude....
but will try again and post to every house!
Thankyou Kx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> Thats a nice story to hear I am hoping and praying for him to be back with me where he belongs! slowly losing faith its affecting everything my relationship my work! did you find your Lottie in the end?
> yes very handy that people feel the need to ruin posters!
> Thankyou for your words...Kx


Yes, Lottie had decided to move into a charity shop and the ladies there were very kind and doting! Before that she had tried the painting/decorating shop. The guy there went to the charity shop to buy a bowl to feed her and mentioned that he had a visitor and one of the ladies had seen my poster in the bus shelter so went and got my number. Poor little Lottie, obviously she was suffering from dementia, so after that I kept her in. I felt a bit mean; but the funny thing is, she had never been an outdoor cat when she was younger.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Krystal*85 said:


> I did do a door to door run but most of the people in my area havn't very good english and some were a little rude....
> but will try again and post to every house!
> Thankyou Kx


Door to door at your mother's house too. He could be locked in somewhere, in either neighborhood, or anywhere in between. Garage or shed.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Door to door at your mother's house too. He could be locked in somewhere, in either neighborhood, or anywhere in between. Garage or shed.


I will try that!
Thankyou Kx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Please don't give up. Cats can be missing for days, weeks, even months and still come home. My friend's cat went missing a few months back after she had only had him two weeks and he turned up in someone's garden about a mile away three weeks later. I'm pretty sure if you live close to your old home, he will likely turn up there in his own time, cats seem hell bent on making us worry. If you haven't done so, I'm sure your local Cats Protection will have a lost and found Facebook page, mine does, so you can advertise him there. Can you add a photo here of your poster just in case anyone may live around your area.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Charity said:


> Please don't give up. Cats can be missing for days, weeks, even months and still come home. My friend's cat went missing a few months back after she had only had him two weeks and he turned up in someone's garden about a mile away three weeks later. I'm pretty sure if you live close to your old home, he will likely turn up there in his own time, cats seem hell bent on making us worry. If you haven't done so, I'm sure your local Cats Protection will have a lost and found Facebook page, mine does, so you can advertise him there. Can you add a photo here of your poster just in case anyone may live around your area.


Thankyou for your kind words and advice I shall take it on board, its the not knowing thats killing me!
I shall try and upload a post but I'm not to tech Aha!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

picaresque said:


> Have you gone back to your old house to look? He may well have headed there.


I agree with this well worth looking and/or asking friends and ex neighbours who still ive there to keep a look out. It happened to a friend of mine, who lost her cat after they moved, and weeks later her brother went to see friends who lived next door to their old house, and cat was sitting in the front garden.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I agree with this well worth looking and/or asking friends and ex neighbours who still ive there to keep a look out. It happened to a friend of mine, who lost her cat after they moved, and weeks later her brother went to see friends who lived next door to their old house, and cat was sitting in the front garden.


We lived with my mum she still lives there I text her day and night to see if hes made it, I also head up there every couple of days done a few late night runs too...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Can anyone remember - not that long ago - a member (male) lost his cat for ages but eventually got her back after several false hopes. It was a real success story but I cannot remember his name or the cat's and I haven't seen him online since I don't think, maybe just once or twice. It would be a fascinating thread for @Krystal*85 to read and would give her some hope!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Can anyone remember - not that long ago - a member (male) lost his cat for ages but eventually got her back after several false hopes. It was a real success story but I cannot remember his name or the cat's and I haven't seen him online since I don't think, maybe just once or twice. It would be a fascinating thread for @Krystal*85 to read and would give her some hope!


Aw thankyou Kx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It was @Belgy67 who's cat went missing and was eventually found.
One of my cats Murphy once went missing for 6 weeks and I really had given up hope of ever seeing him again. Somehow he had got under the floor boards of a house across the road from me and I heard him crying when I came home late at night from work. I had to pull up the floor boards in her coal cupboard and pulled him out like a rabbit from a magician's hat!


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

You don't say what area you live in, but it might be worth asking a local radio station to broadcast an appeal. In London, for instance, I would try Magic or Capital.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> It was @Belgy67 who's cat went missing and was eventually found.
> One of my cats Murphy once went missing for 6 weeks and I really had given up hope of ever seeing him again. Somehow he had got under the floor boards of a house across the road from me and I heard him crying when I came home late at night from work. I had to pull up the floor boards in her coal cupboard and pulled him out like a rabbit from a magician's hat!


Oh my thats crazy bless him!
My boy seems to have vanished,
I just hate the thought of him being out there alone I just want him back safe and sound with me where he belongs!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

Just read this whole post. Here's a news story that will give you hope.
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...ng_for_8_years__after_she_was_found_in_Paris/


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

IHASAPRESENT said:


> Just read this whole post. Here's a news story that will give you hope.
> http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...ng_for_8_years__after_she_was_found_in_Paris/


Wowsas thats amazing!
don't think I could wait years to see my boy again Aha!
But if hes safe and thats how long it takes so be it...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> It was @Belgy67 who's cat went missing and was eventually found.
> One of my cats Murphy once went missing for 6 weeks and I really had given up hope of ever seeing him again. Somehow he had got under the floor boards of a house across the road from me and I heard him crying when I came home late at night from work. I had to pull up the floor boards in her coal cupboard and pulled him out like a rabbit from a magician's hat!


Thank you!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

We thought one of our elderly cats had went away to die as she was really old and just disappeared. About a year later, I was at a neighbours house...did a double-take - I think that's our Shadow!!! I called to her and sure enough, it was her!

The neighbour said that she had turned up a few months prior, they thought she was a feral cat and their son had been taming her. If cat's could talk, we could've have known where she had been ... maybe to London to visit the Queen? lol... She was happy at her new home, and her son was taken with her so we let her live out the time she had left with them. We felt it would have been too much for her to move her at that age and were just glad that she was actually alive rather than what we had thought!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

crystalwitch said:


> You don't say what area you live in, but it might be worth asking a local radio station to broadcast an appeal. In London, for instance, I would try Magic or Capital.


sorry just seen this!
I live in Lincolnshire I did think about that but unsure how to go about it....


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

cows573 said:


> We thought one of our elderly cats had went away to die as she was really old and just disappeared. About a year later, I was at a neighbours house...did a double-take - I think that's our Shadow!!! I called to her and sure enough, it was her!
> 
> The neighbour said that she had turned up a few months prior, they thought she was a feral cat and their son had been taming her. If cat's could talk, we could've have known where she had been ... maybe to London to visit the Queen? lol... She was happy at her new home, and her son was taken with her so we let her live out the time she had left with them. We felt it would have been too much for her to move her at that age and were just glad that she was actually alive rather than what we had thought!


Thats a lovely happy ending!
I would understand more if he was old have heard alot of older cat stories but hes only 4...and it seems hes vanished!


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

Krystal*85 said:


> sorry just seen this!
> I live in Lincolnshire I did think about that but unsure how to go about it....


I think there are a couple of 'local' radio stations; Lincoln City Radio on 103.6 is one and I think there's another called LincsFM but I don't know which would be the best - could try both. I would think that you could get their phone numbers online but also, if you happen to listen to either of these (or any others) there are often phone-ins so that might be a way. I lived in Lincolnshire many years ago but I don't remember much about radio stations. On the good side, since you didn't move very far away, it seems likely that your little cat is probably still in the neighbourhood. I do hope you get him back soon.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

crystalwitch said:


> I think there are a couple of 'local' radio stations; Lincoln City Radio on 103.6 is one and I think there's another called LincsFM but I don't know which would be the best - could try both. I would think that you could get their phone numbers online but also, if you happen to listen to either of these (or any others) there are often phone-ins so that might be a way. I lived in Lincolnshire many years ago but I don't remember much about radio stations. On the good side, since you didn't move very far away, it seems likely that your little cat is probably still in the neighbourhood. I do hope you get him back soon.


Thankyou so much I will give it a go anything is worth a try!
As do I the sooner the better I feel so empty and helpless!
Its the not knowing thats the most insane thing...like if it was the worst case at least I would know and would be able to deal with it better...I am not coping very well at all!


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

Krystal*85 said:


> Thankyou so much I will give it a go anything is worth a try!
> As do I the sooner the better I feel so empty and helpless!
> Its the not knowing thats the most insane thing...like if it was the worst case at least I would know and would be able to deal with it better...I am not coping very well at all!


I agree that the waiting and not knowing is the worst part. Nothing much will make you feel better until your baby is home safe and sound but you have come to the right place for sympathy and helpful advice. The people on this forum are brilliant - quite a few are very knowledgable about medical type matters and everyone on here love their (and everyone else's) cats. You can practically feel the concern when someone's cat is ill or goes missing. I do hope you have good news soon; can only imagine how you feel. Just another thought - have you tried putting down some of his favourite food outside your door and your mum's? It may be eaten by another cat, but it may also entice him home.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

crystalwitch said:


> I agree that the waiting and not knowing is the worst part. Nothing much will make you feel better until your baby is home safe and sound but you have come to the right place for sympathy and helpful advice. The people on this forum are brilliant - quite a few are very knowledgable about medical type matters and everyone on here love their (and everyone else's) cats. You can practically feel the concern when someone's cat is ill or goes missing. I do hope you have good news soon; can only imagine how you feel. Just another thought - have you tried putting down some of his favourite food outside your door and your mum's? It may be eaten by another cat, but it may also entice him home.


Thankyou so very much means alot!
yes I do at my house have tried regular cat food, prawns, mackeral, sardines, tuna...a little gets eaten but no sign of any cat, have booked some time from work am planning on a couple of night watches!
My boy is very timid like when we have guests he does the classic duvet dart! Aha!
I read that a timid can hide in fear closer than you think for as long as 3 weeks and will only come out in the dead of night...really hope this is the case and hes just waiting on the right time and the right call to come back!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

4 weeks today still no sign of my boy...am in despair...


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Calvine said:


> Can anyone remember - not that long ago - a member (male) lost his cat for ages but eventually got her back after several false hopes. It was a real success story but I cannot remember his name or the cat's and I haven't seen him online since I don't think, maybe just once or twice. It would be a fascinating thread for @Krystal*85 to read and would give her some hope!


That was me. My cat Dani went missing for 8 weeks.

This was the thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/danis-tale-lost-and-found.421884/page-58#post-1064673607

Don't give up, it is really distressing and hard but keep searching.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Belgy67 said:


> That was me. My cat Dani went missing for 8 weeks


how did Dani make it home?
was Dani found or just came home?
am feeling so lost and helpless right now...


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Krystal*85 said:


> how did Dani make it home?
> was Dani found or just came home?
> am feeling so lost and helpless right now...


I spotted something on facebook where a cat was posted as found but not chipped. My girl was chipped and it originally made me think it wasn't Dani. She some how travelled 20 miles away. A lady had taken her in and after a week her daughter posted it on facebook. It was terrible when she was missing but read the thread I got lots of good advice


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Belgy67 said:


> I spotted something on facebook where a cat was posted as found but not chipped. My girl was chipped and it originally made me think it wasn't Dani. She some how travelled 20 miles away. A lady had taken her in and after a week her daughter posted it on facebook. It was terrible when she was missing but read the thread I got lots of good advice


Thankyou so much I will do!
wow 20 miles! thats crazy!
Kx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Belgy67 said:


> That was me. My cat Dani went missing for 8 weeks.
> 
> This was the thread
> 
> ...


I do remember now (and recognise the picture of you with the pint!). How is Dani now, @Belgy67 ... still home and happy? Hope so!


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Calvine said:


> I do remember now (and recognise the picture of you with the pint!). How is Dani now, @Belgy67 ... still home and happy? Hope so!


Oh yes here is a picture of her a few days ago relaxing.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Belgy67 said:


> Oh yes here is a picture of her a few days ago relaxing.
> 
> View attachment 310062


quick question...did she remember you? was she the same cat?


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Krystal*85 said:


> quick question...did she remember you? was she the same cat?


Yes she remembered me. Dani was a timid cat, but when I walked into the house to get her from her travels she initially hid behind sofa but as soon as I sat down and spoke she came running over and jumped on my lap which was brilliant. She was the same but looked more grown up. Dani was lost in Feb aged 7 months old, just after she was lost we had snow storms, gale force winds and horrible weather. I was surprised she survived that and came home without a scratch.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't give up searching. My cat was missing for 6 weeks and it turned out a neighbour a few doors down had taken her in and it hadn't crossed her mind that my cat was owned or might have a microchip. It was only when she was taken to the vet that they discovered she lived 5 doors away.

Contact the local paper asking them to run an article on your cat. Keep putting leaflets through the door. Also remind people that if they have taken in a stray cat to vet it's microchip checked. If you have none native speakers in the area try adding some text to your posters in their language to try and engage them as well.

Widen your search area and also include his old home area as well as the bit between the two.. Also as sad as it is contact the local council to see if any deceased kitties have been collected. I really hope he is OK but if something happened then at least you would know. Re contact all the vets, petshops, and rehoming places and put posters up. Put posters up in supermarkets, noticeboard and anywhere else people go.

Good luck. Hope you. Find him soon.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Belgy67 said:


> Yes she remembered me. Dani was a timid cat, but when I walked into the house to get her from her travels she initially hid behind sofa but as soon as I sat down and spoke she came running over and jumped on my lap which was brilliant. She was the same but looked more grown up. Dani was lost in Feb aged 7 months old, just after she was lost we had snow storms, gale force winds and horrible weather. I was surprised she survived that and came home without a scratch.


Thats amazing!
my boy is timid too its only really only been the two of us since he was born he is 4 this month!
I miss him I cry everyday I cannot focus on anything...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> Don't give up searching. My cat was missing for 6 weeks and it turned out a neighbour a few doors down had taken her in and it hadn't crossed her mind that my cat was owned or might have a microchip. It was only when she was taken to the vet that they discovered she lived 5 doors away.
> 
> Contact the local paper asking them to run an article on your cat. Keep putting leaflets through the door. Also remind people that if they have taken in a stray cat to vet it's microchip checked. If you have none native speakers in the area try adding some text to your posters in their language to try and engage them as well.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your kind words!
so happy you got your cat back I really do pray I get the same out come!
I put a piece in the paper but it was only in the one week and I didn't get much response, I ring the local vets and council every week, I re did posters last night "still missing cash reward", I look from time to time in both areas and between but everytime I don't see him or hear him call back it breaks me a little bit more...
I feel so lost and helpless


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Are you spamming your local facebook page if you have one?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Are you spamming your local facebook page if you have one?


yes hes on facebook via my fiancees page as I don't have facebook she shares it every hour or so...he is also on 3 of our local towns facebook pages too


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh he is such a beautiful boy!
Don't give up hope, keep on posting on FB and other sites, no news so far is good news.
x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh he is such a beautiful boy!
> Don't give up hope, keep on posting on FB and other sites, no news so far is good news.
> x


He is a very handsome boy!
thats what I am clinging too...
Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

feeling so low have heard nothing in over a week I feel no one understands my pain and sense of loss...


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I am so sorry you have had no news. Although it is no consolation whatsoever there is a good chance someone has taken him in as a stray and has not thought that he might belong to someone or even check for a microchip. Whilst that doesn't help you it does mean that it is highly likely he is safe and well as you would have heard of he had been handed in to a rescue or a vet.

We quite often get people posting in cat chat that they have a cat visiting their garden who always seems to be about that they start feeding and letting in the house for cuddles. Sometimes they then decide to keep the cat making an assumption that the cat has been abandoned or is uncured for when nothing is further from the truth and there may be an owner distraught as you are.

Don't give up hope. If someone has taken your cat in and is perhaps keeping him locked in if he is allowed out he may well head back to you.

Keep up with the leaflets and perhaps try further a field with vets and notices in pet shops etc.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Really hope he's back home with you soon.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> I am so sorry you have had no news. Although it is no consolation whatsoever there is a good chance someone has taken him in as a stray and has not thought that he might belong to someone or even check for a microchip. Whilst that doesn't help you it does mean that it is highly likely he is safe and well as you would have heard of he had been handed in to a rescue or a vet.
> 
> We quite often get people posting in cat chat that they have a cat visiting their garden who always seems to be about that they start feeding and letting in the house for cuddles. Sometimes they then decide to keep the cat making an assumption that the cat has been abandoned or is uncured for when nothing is further from the truth and there may be an owner distraught as you are.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much!
I am trying to think and stay possitive "no news is good news" as they say but slowly losing faith as the days pass by, my boy is very timid and I can't see him taking to anybody else however his hunger may have gotten the better of him, just hope he is ok where ever he may be...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

picaresque said:


> Really hope he's back home with you soon.


Thankyou me too!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

In some ways if he is timid that might make someone think he is a stray so it's possible someone is feeding him thinking he is semiferal. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> In some ways if he is timid that might make someone think he is a stray so it's possible someone is feeding him thinking he is semiferal. Don't give up hope.


I hope so thankyou.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

5 weeks today since my boy went missing really starting to lose faith in me ever seeing my beautiful boy again...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

There's a cat very like your avatar on York Cats protection, where are you based?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/YorkCatsProtection/?fref=ts


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Maybe not fluffy enough, but didn't want not to post just in case x

('Vinnie').

Sorry if I got your hopes up in vain x


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't think it is  the white on the top lip looked similar


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> There's a cat very like your avatar on York Cats protection, where are you based?


Lincolnshire...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I don't think it is  the white on the top lip looked similar


Nawww thankyou but its not my boy unfortunately.
Thankyou for the thought Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

My boys 4th birthday today and I have no idea where he is, what hes doing or if anything has happened to him...safe to say am feeling like crap


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm really sorry. My girl was only missing a couple of days, so I can only imagine how you feel


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I'm really sorry. My girl was only missing a couple of days, so I can only imagine how you feel


Thankyou its so hard I am heartbroken...its the not knowing that hurts the most


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> 5 weeks today since my boy went missing really starting to lose faith in me ever seeing my beautiful boy again...


Never lose hope. I had a boy cat here, new, was keeping him in spare bedroom and the window cleaners managed to leave the window open just a couple of inches, hardly at all. He got out (second floor) and was missing _five months_...because he had got out thro' the window it didn't occur to him he could get back via the cat-flap. Eventually one day when the trees were bare so I had a good view, I spotted him on a neighbour's extension...I had his number, rang, and he said, yes, he kept coming in and stealing food. And yes, he had a little white spot on his chest, so it was definitely him. Went down after dark with food and he couldn't wait to get into the carrier to eat. He was literally about 200 yards away from home and had been for five months but was clearly hiding most of the time...he was a very timid cat. He's still with me now, still timid but uses the cat flap instead of flying from the second storey...I've no idea how he got down...Spider-Man!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Never lose hope. I had a boy cat here, new, was keeping him in spare bedroom and the window cleaners managed to leave the window open just a couple of inches, hardly at all. He got out (second floor) and was missing _five months_...because he had got out thro' the window it didn't occur to him he could get back via the cat-flap. Eventually one day when the trees were bare so I had a good view, I spotted him on a neighbour's extension...I had his number, rang, and he said, yes, he kept coming in and stealing food. And yes, he had a little white spot on his chest, so it was definitely him. Went down after dark with food and he couldn't wait to get into the carrier to eat. He was literally about 200 yards away from home and had been for five months but was clearly hiding most of the time...he was a very timid cat. He's still with me now, still timid but uses the cat flap instead of flying from the second storey...I've no idea how he got down...Spider-Man!


Thats an amazing story to read with a happy ending! much needed!
Can't believe he left via a second floor window bless him!
I do believe my boy hasn't gone to far I just wish he would call back to me and let me know where he is...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you tried a torch in the dark? Shine it into bushes and cracks and crannies looking for the reflection of the eyes? I can lose my can in the garden even knowing she's there, so they can be super camouflaged.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Have you tried a torch in the dark? Shine it into bushes and cracks and crannies looking for the reflection of the eyes? I can lose my can in the garden even knowing she's there, so they can be super camouflaged.


yes have tried that when going out in the early hours...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Krystal*85: I may be asking the obvious, but just in case: are all your microchip details up to date and have you notified them that he's missing?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Krystal*85: I may be asking the obvious, but just in case: are all your microchip details up to date and have you notified them that he's missing?


yes thats one of the first things I did


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

No photos with these

https://www.petslocated.com/pet-information.php?pid=3d3e14b400c399470420a64b7679cf14

https://www.petslocated.com/pet-information.php?pid=3d3e14b400c399470420a64b7679cf14


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Clutching at straws as someone said it might be there's, but looks so like yours (they didn't say that they had double checked when someone asked)

https://www.facebook.com/Cats-in-Crisis-Lincoln-118566728189695/


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't think there's enough white in the chin.

Sorry for posting so many false leads.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I don't think there's enough white in the chin.
> 
> Sorry for posting so many false leads.


Thankyou so much but my boy didn't go missing until the 9th April and the one in the photo isn't him although very similar!
Thankyou again


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

So sorry he's still missing 

When my timid cat disappeared not long after I moved house I read that these 'displaced' cats usually go to ground and hide and can remain very local for a long time.

Apparently they are also unlikely to cross large open expanses, such as main roads.
I took a map of the area around my house and found it consisted of a large 'square' bordered by main roads. The square contained about 1000 houses and there were several road routes into and out of the square.

Assuming he had not crossed any of the main roads surrounding the square I focused on leafleting every one of the 1000 houses within the square. The leaflets were made out of strips of A4 paper. I think I got 3 or 4 leaflets from each A4 sheet. Each leaflet had a black and white photo of my cat at the top and the offer of a reward for information leading to his return. I also stated I could be contacted at any time - day or night. This helps people to understand how serious you are and if the word REWARD is placed boldly and prominently it will instantly attract attention - even from non-pet people who couldn't care less about a missing cat!

This was backed up by large posters consisting of an A4 sized colour photo of my cat mounted on a large brightly coloured (orange) plastic background - again with the word REWARD prominently at the top. These were placed on lamposts at roundabouts, junctions and traffic lights (places where drivers are moving slowly enough to see them) on every road route into and out of my 'square'. I also put A4 posters with a photo in shop windows and bus shelters.

I made sure that no one could possibly live in my area or move into or out of it on foot, by bus or by car without knowing about my cat!

I then walked the streets at night (I read that 1- 4am is the best sort of time as the streets are at their quietest) trying to think like a frightened cat. Which way might he have run? Where were the nearest most attractive places to hide? I mixed up tubs of very smelly fish based food which I warmed in the microwave to make them even smellier and placed these in promising places, close to cover and then hid a distance away and watched.

I received dozens of calls and texts as a result of the leaflets and posters. All but one were false alarms. I followed up every one - either chatting to the person on the phone or, preferably, going out to meet them. I hoped this would raise my profile and keep people talking.

This finally paid off when I went out to meet a man who had seen a cat that I knew for certain was not mine. As I was talking to him a woman came out of a nearby house and told me she'd fleetingly seen a cat on her fence in the early hours of that morning. From the description and the nervous behaviour of the cat I just knew he was mine! I staked out the area that night with my bowls of smelly food and I saw him! He came out of hiding for the food. He was extremely wary and looked almost like a wild animal. His instincts for survival had taken over. He was actually living on an overgrown access track at the back of these houses, probably only about 300 yards from my house!

Don't give up. Your cat is out there somewhere.
It's well worth re-launching a local advertising campaign after a while - people forget very quickly. And it's possible someone has taken him in as a stray and doesn't know he is lost.
I know the torture of having a missing cat and I really hope you find him.
xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

ameliajane said:


> So sorry he's still missing
> 
> When my timid cat disappeared not long after I moved house I read that these 'displaced' cats usually go to ground and hide and can remain very local for a long time.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much your message gives me hope!
How long was he missing?
My boys been gone 5 weeks now I have been reading up and doing most of the things they say to do...rang microchip and flagged him missing, rang all local vets and council, hes all over FB on various sites which is shared every hour or so, leaflets, posters, an ad in the local paper, scattered his litter in the garden, left belongings of mine and his in the garden along with food and water, walked the streets in the early hours calling him....am at a loss really, like you I do believe he wouldn't of crossed the main roads and I do believe he is close its just the where?
Have had a handful of calls and sightings but its never my boy...
I just want him home with me where he belongs or if its a different story just to know.
Thankyou so much for your story Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I don't think there's enough white in the chin.
> 
> Sorry for posting so many false leads.


No need to be sorry anything and everything is worth a look!
My beautiful boy is mostly black with 2 white socks on his front paws and his white is a smidge on his top lip and goes from his chin all down his belly side and covers most of his back legs! so he has 2 pure white back legs hes very unique and very precious Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Heres a photo...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

on my walk home from work I have counted at least 5 of my boys posters torn down...it hurts!
really don't know what to think anymore...does somebody know something I don't or is it just pathetic people being cruel?
am at a total loss don't know what more I can do have already replaced the posters once...it'll be 6 weeks tomorrow, 6 weeks that I havn't seen and been able to feed and look after my boy!
its heartbreaking I just want my boy home with me safe and sound where he belongs!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Could it be they thought the posters are old and no longer needed?

Maybe put some new ones up 'still missing'. Maybe also stretch the truth - 'possible sightings' - if people think there are sightings they might keep their eyes open more.

Are there any unused places nearby? Warehouses/ allotments/ industrial areas?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Could it be they thought the posters are old and no longer needed?
> 
> Maybe put some new ones up 'still missing'. Maybe also stretch the truth - 'possible sightings' - if people think there are sightings they might keep their eyes open more.
> 
> Are there any unused places nearby? Warehouses/ allotments/ industrial areas?


They were my still missing posters...
Ermmm yes there are many places like that around where we live I have walked them a few times...
think I'm just having a deflated lull and seeing that hasn't helped...Arhhh well


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> pathetic people being cruel?


It's not anyone knowing something you don't...when my old Lottie was missing for a while, think I told you, some joker went round with a lighter and burnt a hole where the phone number was...mindless pi**ocks.
Your cat is very pretty indeed, and would quite likely be the sort that people would feed if they thought he was a stray. At that point they might well take him to be scanned. I have a very pretty female and I know that people encourage her and feed her. Attached picture of Maggie who is fed by many!! She is so fat that people must know she isn't a stray but she's pretty and fluffy so they invite her in.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> It's not anyone knowing something you don't...when my old Lottie was missing for a while, think I told you, some joker went round with a lighter and burnt a hole where the phone number was...mindless pi**ocks.
> Your cat is very pretty indeed, and would quite likely be the sort that people would feed if they thought he was a stray. At that point they might well take him to be scanned. I have a very pretty female and I know that people encourage her and feed her. Attached picture of Maggie who is fed by many!! She is so fat that people must know she isn't a stray but she's pretty and fluffy so they invite her in.


It hurts is all I just feel so down and helpless...don't really know what to think anymore!
yes you did tell me can't understand people and how there minds work I just hope they never lose anything precious and want help!
my boy is beautiful and I miss him terribly even miss him being a little bugger!
your Maggie looks adorable!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

does anybody on here have any more tips/ideas/advice as to what more I can do to try and get my beautiful boy home...?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you tried a trap? You can loan them from cats protection.

It's a bit of a random idea, but on the off chance he is near, but frightened? He could be around at night. I'm certain my cat didn't stray far - it depends on what type of area you live in, though


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you tried leaflets through doors, rather than just posted around?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Have you tried leaflets through doors, rather than just posted around?


I have done a leaflet drop around my area...also I did have a possible sighting so I rang my local cats protection lady and she said she wouldn't loan me a trap unless I was certain it was him and where he was and that I cannot just leave a trap over night, kind of defeats the object if you ask me...


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Seeing the Cpl were unhelpful, have you thought of buying your own to place in the possible sighting area? Or going door to door in that area again?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

cows573 said:


> Seeing the Cpl were unhelpful, have you thought of buying your own to place in the possible sighting area? Or going door to door in that area again?


yes I have asked my local pet shop and he is getting some in some time this week so I will be getting my own but unsure where to set it and what not, I havn't been door to door again as I don't want to be a nuisance...


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just in the specific area of the possible sighting....


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Long shot but you could get a camera (one of the trail cameras that can see in the dark though they aren't cheap - about £70). Set it up in some of the more derelict overgrown areas a cat might hang out. Put a plate of something stinky like sardines down in view of the camera but try and hide the camera from human eyes. It will record anything that sniffs / eats the food. Try a different place every night or two and see what you get. It is a very long shot but if your boy is living wild you might spot him and then have a clearer idea where to target your search.

Don't give up hope though. Cats are resourceful creatures.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> Long shot but you could get a camera (one of the trail cameras that can see in the dark though they aren't cheap - about £70). Set it up in some of the more derelict overgrown areas a cat might hang out. Put a plate of something stinky like sardines down in view of the camera but try and hide the camera from human eyes. It will record anything that sniffs / eats the food. Try a different place every night or two and see what you get. It is a very long shot but if your boy is living wild you might spot him and then have a clearer idea where to target your search.
> 
> Don't give up hope though. Cats are resourceful creatures.


Thankyou I am trying to stay positive and I have thought about a camera its just the cost as I don't don't have that much money left over


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Another longshot...

https://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/missing-pet-search-team

And

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....aniel-dog-trained-find-cats-pet-detective/amp


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Krystal*85 said:


> Thankyou I am trying to stay positive and I have thought about a camera its just the cost as I don't don't have that much money left over


Perhaps see if there are any wildlife clubs in your area or put a post out on facebook to see if anyone would be prepared to loan you one or set one up for you.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> Another longshot...
> 
> https://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/missing-pet-search-team
> 
> ...


Thankyou


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> Perhaps see if there are any wildlife clubs in your area or put a post out on facebook to see if anyone would be prepared to loan you one or set one up for you.


I shall look into that one thankyou


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

kittih said:


> Perhaps see if there are any wildlife clubs in your area or put a post out on facebook to see if anyone would be prepared to loan you one or set one up for you.


These people rent them. There may be more places that do...

http://www.naturespy.org/camera-trap-services/camera-trap-hire/

These people are cheaper.

http://www.outdoorhire.co.uk/prodpages/trophy-cam-xlt-hd.php


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

keep on posting on Facebook pages - local lost and founds/ rescue places etc. your original post will have slipped down out of sight by now


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

You could try the lincs rep for the mammal trust. He might know someone you could approach. Also the wildlife trust. They have a junior section too so perhaps they could combine it with a project looking at urban wildlife in your area ?
http://www.mammal.org.uk/science-research/surveys/county-mammal-recorders/


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I think this cat is not fluffy enough.

Go on to message boards with photos - try mumsnet / net mums cat areas. You never know


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I fully sympathise with you...

My cat has now been missing for four days. The difference with us is that I fully believe she is dead and has went away to die. We are looking simply for closure.

With you, there is hope and should be hope! Do not give up and with your effort and the best wishes and prayers from the pf... he will return home safety!

Sending lots of love, positive vibes and prayers xxx


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry if these are nothing like your cat and I'm just giving false hope/ wasting thread space


----------



## lorri-lia (May 25, 2017)

Hi I'm new on here. I had to read what was said about your kitty gone missing. People had mentioned putting posters up and etc,,,. Have you tried putting an ad in the local shops of her her/his disappearance. That might help too. Keeping finger cross for you. There is hope at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> These people rent them. There may be more places that do...
> 
> http://www.naturespy.org/camera-trap-services/camera-trap-hire/
> 
> ...


Thankyou I'll look into these


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I think this cat is not fluffy enough.
> 
> Go on to message boards with photos - try mumsnet / net mums cat areas. You never know
> View attachment 312098


no thats not my boy but thankyou


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

cows573 said:


> I fully sympathise with you...
> 
> My cat has now been missing for four days. The difference with us is that I fully believe she is dead and has went away to die. We are looking simply for closure.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for your kind words!
am sorry to hear about your girl, what makes you so sure? Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Sorry if these are nothing like your cat and I'm just giving false hope/ wasting thread space
> 
> View attachment 312100
> View attachment 312099


Nor this one...no need to apologise anything and everything is worth a look at


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

lorri-lia said:


> Hi I'm new on here. I had to read what was said about your kitty gone missing. People had mentioned putting posters up and etc,,,. Have you tried putting an ad in the local shops of her her/his disappearance. That might help too. Keeping finger cross for you. There is hope at the end of the tunnel.


thankyou! yes I have at local shop, chippy, pub and pet shop...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> keep on posting on Facebook pages - local lost and founds/ rescue places etc. your original post will have slipped down out of sight by now


I repost and share everyday on various sites


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

lorri-lia said:


> Hi I'm new on here. I had to read what was said about your kitty gone missing. People had mentioned putting posters up and etc,,,. Have you tried putting an ad in the local shops of her her/his disappearance. That might help too. Keeping finger cross for you. There is hope at the end of the tunnel.


Thankyou! yes I have at local shop, chippy, pub and pet shop


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

@Krystal*85 my other cats in a social group with her have been acting very different over the last couple of days...

My dear old girl, 17 yrs old, wants to lie on my lap all the time and my two very independent boys are all over us! One of the boys was climbing on my middle child practically to his shoulder, I could barely get my washing on the line from him climbing over me, the washing, my feet & legs....

Usually the boys especially, will accept affection but not look for it...

I think they know what we don't. And whether it is grief (I don't think so as they were not close), or to console us for the loss (I think more likely).

While I would love to know for definite... I am not grieving as such... I knew this was coming, and will be coming for many of our cats. Many of our lot are old, had have good lives... For me the loss of the young hits me very hard, but the loss of the old is the way of life whether we like it or not. To have loved and lost is better than to have never loved at all....


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

cows573 said:


> @Krystal*85 my other cats in a social group with her have been acting very different over the last couple of days...
> 
> My dear old girl, 17 yrs old, wants to lie on my lap all the time and my two very independent boys are all over us! One of the boys was climbing on my middle child practically to his shoulder, I could barely get my washing on the line from him climbing over me, the washing, my feet & legs....
> 
> ...


thats beautiful yet so sad but true! 
I feel for you I really do Kx
My boy is only 4 I've had him from day 1 its the not knowing thats the hardest of all like if it was the worst case I would be able to have the closure and deal with the fact...but the fact is I don't know where he is, what hes doing or if anything has happened to him....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So worrying when you just don't know...have you (I'm guessing you have) walked the route he might have taken between previous and present home? But don't despair; he does have a microchip which is such a relief.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

ameliajane said:


> So sorry he's still missing
> 
> When my timid cat disappeared not long after I moved house I read that these 'displaced' cats usually go to ground and hide and can remain very local for a long time.
> 
> ...


@ameliajane: is that him on your avatar? He looks just like our Hamlet! Quite a story: well done!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> Have had a handful of calls and sightings


I found that too; it was actually reassuring that people did want to help if possible (even tho' you are disappointed when it's not your boy); plus it lets you know that your posters, flyers etc are getting noticed. Talking of cat traps...someone was: I'm fairly sure at one time C P would ''rent'' them out cheaply (pay a deposit returnable when the trap is returned. You would need to say you were fairly sure it was Eddie.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> So worrying when you just don't know...have you (I'm guessing you have) walked the route he might have taken between previous and present home? But don't despair; he does have a microchip which is such a relief.


the worrying is the worst I feel so lost and helpless at times...yes I have done a few runs between the two houses in the early hours and yes his microchip is my little reassurance "no news is good news" as they say...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I found that too; it was actually reassuring that people did want to help if possible (even tho' you are disappointed when it's not your boy); plus it lets you know that your posters, flyers etc are getting noticed. Talking of cat traps...someone was: I'm fairly sure at one time C P would ''rent'' them out cheaply (pay a deposit returnable when the trap is returned. You would need to say you were fairly sure it was Eddie.


Oh yes don't get me wrong I appreciate every call I get I just get my hopes up then its disheartening when its not my boy, I'm looking into getting my own trap just waiting on reply...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry if you've already answered this. Have you out posters up where you used to live? And along the route inbetween?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Sorry if you've already answered this. Have you out posters up where you used to live? And along the route inbetween?


yes in both areas


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry if I'm spamming this thread with pictures. This one says the top lip looks like there is a mistach, but he used to be called 'Jake' but was rehomed


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Sorry if I'm spamming this thread with pictures. This one says the top lip looks like there is a mistach, but he used to be called 'Jake' but was rehomed
> 
> View attachment 312131


Nahhh my boys never been with anybody but me practically from the day he was born as I had his mum an then took him as soon as he was weaned!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry

Im just looking for any hope for you. 

I would look nationwide as well (even though often they don't go far). I was worried my cat had got into some sort of delivery van and had been driven away.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Sorry
> 
> Im just looking for any hope for you.
> 
> I would look nationwide as well (even though often they don't go far). I was worried my cat had got into some sort of delivery van and had been driven away.


I need all the hope I can get am clinging on to the fact he is chipped! 
am looking into a wider search on various web sites...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Every time I see an update on this thread I pray that you have found him. I really feel for you. Sending some positive vibes.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Every time I see an update on this thread I pray that you have found him. I really feel for you. Sending some positive vibes.


Thankyou so much Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

will my boy find adequate water and shade in this hot weather?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

He should get his water from his food and at this time if the year, it's prime time for birds and baby birds/ mice etc. I'm sure he'd find shelter x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> He should get his water from his food and at this time if the year, it's prime time for birds and baby birds/ mice etc. I'm sure he'd find shelter x


Thankyou
can't really imagine my boy being a hunter but I guess hes never had too...just hope his instincts kick in!


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Calvine said:


> @ameliajane: is that him on your avatar? He looks just like our Hamlet!


Yes, that was him. His name was Declan and he was my one in a million. Sadly he's no longer with me - he died a few years ago.

Declan was only missing for about a week before I located him. Then It was a few more days before he was back home.

Like Eddie, Declan was quite a nervous cat who would hide from strangers. He'd set himself up on an overgrown track at the back of some houses very close to where I live. Being nervous he kept himself well hidden - there was only the one very brief sighting of him on the fence. When I went out that night to try to see him for myself I had to put down some food and then hide in the shadows on the other side of the road and wait. It was only when Declan was certain there was no one around that he came creeping out, flat to the floor and ate the food. He was the same each night after that. Calling him was useless - as soon as he heard the slightest sound he was gone again.

I do think, had I not located him after a week he would have remained where he was for some considerable time. Cat Protection told me that once a lost cat has found a safe place to hide and a source of food they tend to stay put.

I think it is perfectly possible Eddie is doing exactly as Declan did and has found a safe place locally and is keeping well out of sight.

I think redoing the leaflet drop and posters and keep going out going out in the early hours to different locations with bowls of smelly food and hiding somewhere well out of sight and waiting is well worth doing. I honestly thought Declan would come to me if I called him or at least wouldn't hide from me but he was like a wild animal. The slightest noise and he was gone. It was only by hiding a good distance away and waiting very quietly that I was able to see him at all.

The wildlife cameras also sound like a really good idea. He may just be too afraid to show himself when anyone - including you - is near.

Cat Protection did lend me a trap. They told me I had to stay with the trap partly to avoid it being stolen and partly because lots of cats and foxes will be attracted to the food (and you would be amazed how many show up!) and unless you are there to watch you will just keep trapping random animals. Not only that but they warned me that if Declan saw or heard another animal get caught by the trap (and the trap was _extremely_ noisy) he would probably never go near it again himself. They said you only really get one shot at it. It's probably better to try to locate him first before trying to trap him.

I really hope you find Eddie.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

ameliajane said:


> Yes, that was him. His name was Declan and he was my one in a million. Sadly he's no longer with me - he died a few years ago.
> 
> Declan was only missing for about a week before I located him. Then It was a few more days before he was back home.
> 
> ...


thankyou for your words, 
my Eddie has been gone for nearly 8 weeks now and I am starting to lose faith in ever seeing my beauitful boy again...the thought of him turning wild tears me apart inside.
I wouldn't know where to start with placing food and hiding as I've had no real sightings, I walk the streets just praying that I see him but I never do and it hurts...


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Krystal*85 said:


> I did have a possible sighting


If you've had a possible sighting I'd definitely be going out to that area in the early hours with a bowl of smelly food - warm it in the microwave to make it smellier. Otherwise just keep trying random spots starting fairly close to home and then moving out wider.

You do have to hide and wait. If he's scared he may hide even from you. You'd be amazed how many cats appear once you put down smelly food and hide.



Krystal*85 said:


> my Eddie has been gone for nearly 8 weeks now and I am starting to lose faith in ever seeing my beauitful boy again


Don't give up hope. Cats have returned or been found after much longer periods and cats can survive as strays for a long time. I have an elderly cat from the RSPCA who was described as a 'long-term stray'. I'm guessing this means at least several months if not longer. She may well be a cat like Eddie who just got lost.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you got any other photos - above/ side view etc/ back legs etc?

The face is ditcinctive, but people might only get a glance of your cat disappearing from behind


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

ameliajane said:


> If you've had a possible sighting I'd definitely be going out to that area in the early hours with a bowl of smelly food - warm it in the microwave to make it smellier. Otherwise just keep trying random spots starting fairly close to home and then moving out wider.
> 
> You do have to hide and wait. If he's scared he may hide even from you. You'd be amazed how many cats appear once you put down smelly food and hide.
> 
> Don't give up hope. Cats have returned or been found after much longer periods and cats can survive as strays for a long time. I have an elderly cat from the RSPCA who was described as a 'long-term stray'. I'm guessing this means at least several months if not longer. She may well be a cat like Eddie who just got lost.


I did go to the area as soon as I heard but I can't go late/early hours as its an industrial estate and gets locked up at night I have been to the gates a few times also I'm not totally convinced it was my boy as while I was there I saw a cat with similar markings...but wasn't him


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Have you got any other photos - above/ side view etc/ back legs etc?
> 
> The face is ditcinctive, but people might only get a glance of your cat disappearing from behind


yes on his "still missing" posters I have 4 different photos of him also on his face book post I have 10 different photos...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

8 weeks to the day that I havn't seen my beautiful boy...I miss him so much apart of me is missing


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I wish there was some way I could help x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I wish there was some way I could help x


Awww thankyou!
you do help by simply replying to my posts as does everybody else whos taken the time from there lives to read and reply to me...
apart of me feels its time to give up and accept that my boys gone but then I come on here and believe theres still faith and a chance! Kx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

There IS still a chance, no news is most definitely good news in these situations.
I do keep checking this thread hoping for a happy update. xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> There IS still a chance, no news is most definitely good news in these situations.
> I do keep checking this thread hoping for a happy update. xx


Thankyou so much, the fact he is microchipped and no news is good news is most definitely keeping me going! Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

now its been so long when or if I do happen to get my boy back to me will he remember me? will we have the same bond? will he be a different cat? scares me so much that this whole experience could have a massive impact and change my beautiful boy for the worse...


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Krystal*85, one of mine went missing for 6 weeks once....found living in the crawl space beneath one of the houses opposite my home.
He was absolutely the same cat when he came home, although his sister was somewhat freaked out by his return.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

When he comes back he will remember you. My sister only gets to visit once or twice a year but they definitely remember her and come running when she arrives.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

is it time to maybe start thinking realistically that my beautiful boy may never come home...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I haven't been on for a few days. I'm really sorry there's be no sign. You can still keep posters up etc without activiely going out so much


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I haven't been on for a few days. I'm really sorry there's be no sign. You can still keep posters up etc without activiely going out so much


oh yes all of his posters are still up and he is still on facebook etc...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> its time to give up and accept that my boys gone


@Krystal*85:You mustn't do that...if he is being fed by someone they may well think they have got themselves a cat and decide to get him chipped; they will tell the vet he is ''a stray'' and at that point, he will be scanned and his identity will come out.
And, meant to say to you before, don't think just because he's a shy/timid cat he won't go to anyone else. My Luther was an ex-feral, apparently terrified of strangers altho' fine with us. He had a chip and also a collar with phone number. Got a phone call one day to say that if I hadn't seen much of my b/w cat recently, it was because he was with them and I was amazed. ''Come and see!'' she said. So I did, and there he was, two doors away, watching TV with the husband. They spoke to him in Italian and had even given him an Italian name. She then turned on the security light outside the back door and my other one marched in. That didn't surprise me, but Luther really did.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Krystal*85:You mustn't do that...if he is being fed by someone they may well think they have got themselves a cat and decide to get him chipped; they will tell the vet he is ''a stray'' and at that point, he will be scanned and his identity will come out.
> And, meant to say to you before, don't think just because he's a shy/timid cat he won't go to anyone else. My Luther was an ex-feral, apparently terrified of strangers altho' fine with us. He had a chip and also a collar with phone number. Got a phone call one day to say that if I hadn't seen much of my b/w cat recently, it was because he was with them and I was amazed. ''Come and see!'' she said. So I did, and there he was, two doors away, watching TV with the husband. They spoke to him in Italian and had even given him an Italian name. She then turned on the security light outside the back door and my other one marched in. That didn't surprise me, but Luther really did.


Thankyou!
Aw bless your Luther must of taken a shine to them!
I can't see my boy being with anybody else as its only ever been me and him but who knows ay...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> Thankyou!
> Aw bless your Luther must of taken a shine to them!
> I can't see my boy being with anybody else as its only ever been me and him but who knows ay...


I was totally amazed. Luther used to go out if any of my son's friends came in, but he was as happy as Larry with the Italians. They called him 'Enzo' - short for Lorenzo I guess!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I was totally amazed. Luther used to go out if any of my son's friends came in, but he was as happy as Larry with the Italians. They called him 'Enzo' - short for Lorenzo I guess!


My Eddie does the classic duvet dart if we have guests and stays there until hes sure they've gone!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Krystal*85 I am sorry to hear your cat has gone missing. I know the feeling as Jiggs my cat went missing two years ago for 21 days and the pain and the heartbreak you go through as well as all the sightings and people telling you are mad crying over a cat. Don't give up on him as I am keeping my fingers crossed he comes back to you.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Krystal*85 I am sorry to hear your cat has gone missing. I know the feeling as Jiggs my cat went missing two years ago for 21 days and the pain and the heartbreak you go through as well as all the sightings and people telling you are mad crying over a cat. Don't give up on him as I am keeping my fingers crossed he comes back to you.


Thankyou so much!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Krystal*85 I am sorry to hear your cat has gone missing. I know the feeling as Jiggs my cat went missing two years ago for 21 days and the pain and the heartbreak you go through as well as all the sightings and people telling you are mad crying over a cat. Don't give up on him as I am keeping my fingers crossed he comes back to you.


if you don't mind me asking what were your circumstances with Jiggs and how did you get him/her back?
like to read storys with happy endings and hope it happens to me and my beautiful boy miss him so very much!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Krystal*85 Jiggs went missing on a day in Thursday in February 2014 when he went out as normal after having his breakfast. I came home from work and he wasn't there to greet me behind the door as usual. We started looking for him that evening as he had never been known to be gone for hours and not touched his food. We printed of tons of posters and put them through all the local doors. We notified all the local vets/council/cats portection/rspca, also went and posted him missing on all Facebook sites. Notified the miscochip company he was missing. I found it hard to go from day to day as i couldn't look at pictures of him with out it tearing my heart out. We had several sightings of him. From what I can piece together it sounds like he went into a neighbours garage when he saw a cardbox in there and ended up getting locked in, when a neighbour see the flyer they rang up after checking garage we went straight round but he had run off scared. We then had sightings of him outside of his normal area but we turned up to late and we think he ran to the other area as he was dazed and confused after being later out of the garage. We had a final sighting of him trying to get into someones house but as he had a collar on that wouldn't help him. We went rounds these sighting areas walking around back to our home to try and find him as he had got off track and lost. We thanks that's how he turned up 21 days later of his own accord at back door meowing his heard but had lost lost of weight. I do wonder how he survived as this was during cold spells and snow, but he is a great hunter.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Krystal*85 Jiggs went missing on a day in Thursday in February 2014 when he went out as normal after having his breakfast. I came home from work and he wasn't there to greet me behind the door as usual. We started looking for him that evening as he had never been known to be gone for hours and not touched his food. We printed of tons of posters and put them through all the local doors. We notified all the local vets/council/cats portection/rspca, also went and posted him missing on all Facebook sites. Notified the miscochip company he was missing. I found it hard to go from day to day as i couldn't look at pictures of him with out it tearing my heart out. We had several sightings of him. From what I can piece together it sounds like he went into a neighbours garage when he saw a cardbox in there and ended up getting locked in, when a neighbour see the flyer they rang up after checking garage we went straight round but he had run off scared. We then had sightings of him outside of his normal area but we turned up to late and we think he ran to the other area as he was dazed and confused after being later out of the garage. We had a final sighting of him trying to get into someones house but as he had a collar on that wouldn't help him. We went rounds these sighting areas walking around back to our home to try and find him as he had got off track and lost. We thanks that's how he turned up 21 days later of his own accord at back door meowing his heard but had lost lost of weight. I do wonder how he survived as this was during cold spells and snow, but he is a great hunter.


what a story he sounds ace!
my Eddie loves boxes and bags!
I just pray I have a happy ending its been almost 9 weeks now am begining to lose faith....


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Krystal*85 Don't give up hope I am sure he will turn up. I am keeping my fingers crossed and parying Eddie will come home.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Krystal*85 Don't give up hope I am sure he will turn up. I am keeping my fingers crossed and parying Eddie will come home.


Thankyou


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

9 weeks to the day was the last time I saw my beautiful boy Eddie I miss him so very much am struggling to know what to do with myself....


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

((((((((Krystal)))))))


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> ((((((((Krystal)))))))


Thankyou


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So sorry he hasn't come home yet.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> So sorry he hasn't come home yet.


me too every sunday well everyday infact it hits me hard I just wish I knew where he was or if anythings happened to him....9 weeks feels like too long for my boy to be on his own and fend for himself...have all sorts of bad things running through my head


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

sat with a photo of my beautiful boy Eddie crying been 9 weeks now that I have no idea of his where abouts or anything...does it get any easier?


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

I wish we could help  it must be awful


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Michebe said:


> I wish we could help  it must be awful


Thankyou,
it truly is I've never felt pain like this I feel so empty and lost and pretty helpless really I never thought I'd be foolish enough to lose my boy...


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

We have only had Maggi a few months and i would be heartbroken if anything happened to her so i am not surprised, i just hope a miracle happens for you.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Not your fault @Krystal*85 that Eddie has gone missing. i am still hoping and praying to read he has come home.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

almost 10 weeks now have had no news or no postive sightings my beautiful boy has simply vanished...


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Krystal, I'm really sorry to hear your boy is still missing. Did you ever manage to contact one of your local radio stations? If they would put out an appeal it would reach a much bigger audience than local posters or immediate neighbours. It's possible that if a car/van door was left open, he might have jumped in and the driver drove off not realising he had a passenger. If Eddie then jumped out when the vehicle stopped, before the driver could catch him, he might still be not far away, but in totally unfamiliar territory.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

missing my beautiful boy so very much!
with each day that passes am slowly losing faith hes been out there alone for 10 weeks now...
the one positive I have is his microchip and no news is good news!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

crystalwitch said:


> Hi Krystal, I'm really sorry to hear your boy is still missing. Did you ever manage to contact one of your local radio stations? If they would put out an appeal it would reach a much bigger audience than local posters or immediate neighbours. It's possible that if a car/van door was left open, he might have jumped in and the driver drove off not realising he had a passenger. If Eddie then jumped out when the vehicle stopped, before the driver could catch him, he might still be not far away, but in totally unfamiliar territory.


Hi
I did have look into it but was unsure although whilst looking I did post him on some of the uk nation wide lost and found sites...I may try and get it sorted anything is worth a try!


----------



## Raelynn Wright (Jun 13, 2017)

My friends cat was missing 3 years have hope! I hope you find him


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Raelynn Wright said:


> My friends cat was missing 3 years have hope! I hope you find him


Thankyou
where had it been all that time? was it ok?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

whats the longest anybody has had a cat be missing and be ok? 
I'm slowly losing faith with every day/week that passes by...


----------



## Montex (Jun 13, 2017)

yeah go back to your old house he might probably gone there for sure


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Montex said:


> yeah go back to your old house he might probably gone there for sure


I go there every few days or so as my mum lives there I also text every morning to ask


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

just had a walk around to no avail...
is it time to call quits on my boy?
be 3 months on sunday!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I understand how upset.you must be but please don't give up on your boy. Miracles do happen. Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Polly G said:


> I understand how upset.you must be but please don't give up on your boy. Miracles do happen. Keeping everything crossed for you x


Thankyou so much Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

3 months today....


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you tried a trap? Would the new owners put one in your old garden in case he tries to visit?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Have you tried a trap? Would the new owners put one in your old garden in case he tries to visit?


its my mums house and shes still there hes always known her but he hasn't been around...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Krystal*85 said:


> its my mums house and shes still there hes always known her but he hasn't been around...


Even better. I'm still trying to think of every possibility.

If he's travelled, he could revert to 'wild'. There have been others who said their cat wouldn't even come to them when scared.

He could be visiting overnight or in the early hours (same as your place???). My cat can hide from me in the garden when I'm looking for her if she doesn't want to come in.

It's a last attempt, really, to try, but if he is hanging around, he might not be spotted, but could be caught. I don't know, but it's possible.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Even better. I'm still trying to think of every possibility.
> 
> If he's travelled, he could revert to 'wild'. There have been others who said their cat wouldn't even come to them when scared.
> 
> ...


anything is possible...
I have done some late night early hours runs but nothing.
I did ask my local CP lady about a trap but she wouldn't loan me one as I've had no sightings and can't be sure hes around...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Krystal*85 said:


> anything is possible...
> I have done some late night early hours runs but nothing.
> I did ask my local CP lady about a trap but she wouldn't loan me one as I've had no sightings and can't be sure hes around...


Well maybe this time you've had a sighting...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Well maybe this time you've had a sighting...


have contemplated that one!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Well maybe this time you've had a sighting...


do you believe there could still be hope after 3 months?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I've seen so many stories of cats going missing for weeks and months or longer and turning back up that I don't think I'd ever totally give up hope. For me, I'd have to feel I've tried and ruled out every option before I could move on with my life. That's just me, though. I would like to know I've tried everything. Yes, I think there's still hope, but it's working out where you draw the line and say you've tried everything you can before moving on.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I've seen so many stories of cats going missing for weeks and months or longer and turning back up that I don't think I'd ever totally give up hope. For me, I'd have to feel I've tried and ruled out every option before I could move on with my life. That's just me, though. I would like to know I've tried everything. Yes, I think there's still hope, but it's working out where you draw the line and say you've tried everything you can before moving on.


thankyou for all of your messages and your kind words


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi @Krystal*85

I don't have much advice as I think the other members have offered all the advice I could. I just wanted to let you know you're not alone and I share your sadness. I can only share a story of a friend of mine whose cat was missing for 3 months. She was dogged in trying to get her back. She was a fairly distinctive looking cat which helped. Each time someone called her with a sighting, or on facebook some said they thought they may have seen her puss, she leafletted and postered each area. Eventually, and 3/4s of a mile away, Luna was spotted and my friend put leaflets through the doors of the neighbouring streets. An old lady had been feeding Luna for the last month and they were able to pick her up.

She was the same cat, she took a week or so to settle back in. The only change in her personality was that she ached to go out, and my friend just couldn't put herself through the same pain again so she bought cat trackers. She's still a nervous wreck each time Luna is out past her normal time, but Luna doesn't stray too far anymore thankfully.

The fact your puss is chipped is so encouraging. If your fiance can join a local lost/found group, there are sometimes scanners there, who will go out to scan deceased cats and cats that someone has 'found'. Harvey's Army are another great scanning group and have members in most places.

I have given up looking for my own cat, he was semi-feral and it's been 21 months since he left. I haven't moved on though, and I have gotten involved in scanning local cats/dogs to try to reunite them. One day, I hope, someone takes pity on a scrawny scraggly little feral black cat enough to earn his trust and get him scanned. The power of the microchip reunited a lady with her cat after 9 months - 30 miles away. So we have to have faith.

Here's hoping your sweetie is found and scanned soon, so your heartache will be eased.

With all my thoughts,

Zoe


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Deleted link.

The news story was a year ago (dates matching but one year out). Sorry, I'm still searching for cats that have been found for you :-(


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

ZoeM said:


> Hi @Krystal*85
> 
> I don't have much advice as I think the other members have offered all the advice I could. I just wanted to let you know you're not alone and I share your sadness. I can only share a story of a friend of mine whose cat was missing for 3 months. She was dogged in trying to get her back. She was a fairly distinctive looking cat which helped. Each time someone called her with a sighting, or on facebook some said they thought they may have seen her puss, she leafletted and postered each area. Eventually, and 3/4s of a mile away, Luna was spotted and my friend put leaflets through the doors of the neighbouring streets. An old lady had been feeding Luna for the last month and they were able to pick her up.
> 
> ...


Hi Zoe
Thankyou so much for your encouraging words means so much as I feel so alone and its so very hard at times I miss him so very much hes my boy apart of me!
My boy has distinctive markings too hes beautiful!
He is on our local FB page and is shared every hour or so...his chip is keeping me going each time I think bad things or feel I should give up I think if anything had happened I'd be sure to know by now via chip or body! then I pick myself up do a walk around and do more posters!
so sorry to hear of your cat lets hope hes joined a feral group and is showing them whats what!
Thankyou again Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Deleted link.
> 
> The news story was a year ago (dates matching but one year out). Sorry, I'm still searching for cats that have been found for you :-(


Thankyou!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

feeling so down today...
am I being pathetic feeling this bad over my boy?
I miss him so much and feel I've let him down...
I just feel so empty and helpless and I'm really struggling to cope...


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

It is totally understandable. I think it is the not knowing that makes it so hard. Have you got someone in real life other than forum world that you can talk to too who can give you support ? 

It may help to speak to a pet bereavement counsellor too. I know your boy is missing but his loss at the moment I am sure feels like bereavement to you. They may be able to suggest something to help you cope.

Hugs x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> It is totally understandable. I think it is the not knowing that makes it so hard. Have you got someone in real life other than forum world that you can talk to too who can give you support ?
> 
> It may help to speak to a pet bereavement counsellor too. I know your boy is missing but his loss at the moment I am sure feels like bereavement to you. They may be able to suggest something to help you cope.
> 
> Hugs x


Thankyou
I have my partner and she is doing so much for me and my boy but I still feel theres a void...
I do have good friends but I believe they think I should give up and move on, some even suggested a new cat!
I could never do that, I just need to know if that makes sense like if it was bad at least I would know...
Thankyou again Kx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I had people who didn't understand why I had to stop actively searching for Huxley after a year. My mental health suffered each time I had my hopes risen and dashed. It was too crushing.

I felt and still do feel tremendous guilt. 

As for moving on, that seems harder. I've had a beautiful mini panther in my life for 17 years and every time I see a black cat it hurts. I think of getting another one. I spend hours looking at cat rescue sites but I just can't bring myself to have another. When Night passed away I didn't want another black cat. Nobody could replace him, but then when I was on Facebook, out of nowhere, this huge eyed gorgeous black cat stared back at me one day. I fell in love and Huxley entered my life. Now he's gone and there is a huge hole.

I feel your pain. Move on, let go when it's right for you. You will know.

Zoe xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

ZoeM said:


> I had people who didn't understand why I had to stop actively searching for Huxley after a year. My mental health suffered each time I had my hopes risen and dashed. It was too crushing.
> 
> I felt and still do feel tremendous guilt.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much means alot Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Another week gone by...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Don't give up, a cat in the next road to us has been found this week after four years, he had a microchip too.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Charity said:


> I'm so sorry. Don't give up, a cat in the next road to us has been found this week after four years, he had a microchip too.


Oh my...4 years! thats crazy!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Every time I see a post from you Krystal I hope it is going to be good news.Your baby is out there somewhere and I hope and pray that you find him soon x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Polly G said:


> Every time I see a post from you Krystal I hope it is going to be good news.Your baby is out there somewhere and I hope and pray that you find him soon x


Thankyou so very much!
I truly do hope so!
Kx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> do you believe there could still be hope after 3 months?


Yes...I fostered a boy who escaped from a window and got him back after five months. Really skinny poor thing, but still here after a few years, naughty thing! XX


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Any luck getting a trap?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Yes...I fostered a boy who escaped from a window and got him back after five months. Really skinny poor thing, but still here after a few years, naughty thing! XX


5 months wow! bless him! 
was he any different?
Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Any luck getting a trap?


No luck yet but am looking into getting my own...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I wonder if they are available second hand

http://www.mdcexports.co.uk/wire-eezicatch-cat-trap-mesh-floor-178-340_140682.html


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

http://www.cat-traps.co.uk/


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> http://www.cat-traps.co.uk/


both good links I will look into them although quite a price plus I am a little apprehensive of the trapping as I have no idea where he is or where to set it plus I don't really want to be trapping anybody elses poor inquisitive unsuspecting cat...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> 5 months wow! bless him!
> was he any different?
> Kx


Not a bit...the other cats weren't too sure about him (they obviously didn't recognise his smell after all that time I guess) but he totally ignored them as he was just so obsessed with eating all the time, poor guy!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Krystal*85: anything for sale on eBay? What area do you live?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Not a bit...the other cats weren't too sure about him (they obviously didn't recognise his smell after all that time I guess) but he totally ignored them as he was just so obsessed with eating all the time, poor guy!


bless him!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Krystal*85: anything for sale on eBay? What area do you live?


do you mean for a trap?
I live in the Lincolnshire area Grantham I've had a look they are around £40-£50 plus shipping...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> do you mean for a trap?
> I live in the Lincolnshire area Grantham I've had a look they are around £40-£50 plus shipping...


Yes, for a trap. I thought maybe one that someone like yourself had had to buy to use the once and maybe as selling as ''used''. Would CP not lend you one if you offered them a fair deposit, so that in the event you didn't return it they would not be out of pocket; or do they want to hang on to them in case they need them?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Yes, for a trap. I thought maybe one that someone like yourself had had to buy to use the once and maybe as selling as ''used''. Would CP not lend you one if you offered them a fair deposit, so that in the event you didn't return it they would not be out of pocket; or do they want to hang on to them in case they need them?


I have been looking on ebay and such sites...CP lady will not let me have a trap as I have had no sightings of him and cannot be sure he is in the area...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> I have had no sightings of him


But someone might have recently had a ''sighting'' (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> But someone might have recently had a ''sighting'' (if you know what I mean).


I know I did contemplate that one but in a way I guess she maybe right as I'd hate to trap anyone elses cat...but is that a risk I have to take....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> but is that a risk I have to take....


Totally...you could catch a fox or a hedgehog I guess.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Krystal*85 said:


> I know I did contemplate that one but in a way I guess she maybe right as I'd hate to trap anyone elses cat...but is that a risk I have to take....


I had this when trying to trap an injured stray (loaned from cp and handed back unfortunately). You are told not to leave it for too long (in case you catch something else, you can release it). Put food inside (but not in bowls). To be fair, I did catch the neighbour's cat, but it only happened once (it learnt after that). I set it free totally unharmed.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I had this when trying to trap an injured stray (loaned from cp and handed back unfortunately). You are told not to leave it for too long (in case you catch something else, you can release it). Put food inside (but not in bowls). To be fair, I did catch the neighbour's cat, but it only happened once (it learnt after that). I set it free totally unharmed.


I feel I need to try and get my own and try it somewhere around my area as I feel I'm not doing enough for my boy and I've let him down if that makes sense...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I understand how you feel @Krystal*85


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

don't want trophys just want my beautiful boy back...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

just wanted to say thankyou to everyone that has taken the time to read reply and talk to me its be a help during this sad tough time...Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

how could I have let this happen? I let my beautiful boy down...
feeling so empty and lost


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

can't help but think my boy has gone for good


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE DELETE MY ENTIRE THREAD, PROFILE AND DETAILS.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope you are ok Krystal - if you want to talk we are here for you xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

4 very long months to the day...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Did you have any response at all re. possible sightings? He must be out there somewhere.xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Did you have any response at all re. possible sightings? He must be out there somewhere.xx


had a couple but never him, had one a few weeks back said he went most nights 99% sure because of his distinctive markings I took her some of his favourite food and treats nothing since....had nothing really its like hes vanished! Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Polly G said:


> Hope you are ok Krystal - if you want to talk we are here for you xx


Thankyou so much Kx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/790586/Missing-cat-presumed-DEAD-found-alive-Bridgend
There are many stories tho' of cats which return after long absences. There was one which was united with its owners after about ten years...unbelievable...and as often as not, the owners have no idea where they have been or who has been feeding them etc.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/790586/Missing-cat-presumed-DEAD-found-alive-Bridgend
> There are many stories tho' of cats which return after long absences. There was one which was united with its owners after about ten years...unbelievable...and as often as not, the owners have no idea where they have been or who has been feeding them etc.


I have read alot of stories some good ones and I pray mine too has a happy ending but apart of me feels its been too long now that he won't be the same cat or remember who I am its hard...


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Your boy will remember you. You have to remain hopefully even though your heart is broken right now . Keeping everything crossed for some news soon x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Polly G said:


> Your boy will remember you. You have to remain hopefully even though your heart is broken right now . Keeping everything crossed for some news soon x


Thankyou I am really trying no news is good news right...Kx


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I clicked in the hope of good news. I'm still thinking of you and do a search every now and then xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

could I reach out to you all and ask any of you that have access to face book could you search "Granthams lost and found pets" find and share my boy please I want to try and get it out there further! I did e-mail some local radio stations asking for help but have had no replys care in the community and all that Pffft...
Thankyou so much in advance Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

so moving to new area caused me to lose my beautiful boy I find out today we're losing the house...I've lost my beautiful boy for what...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Krystal*85 said:


> could I reach out to you all and ask any of you that have access to face book could you search "Granthams lost and found pets" find and share my boy please I want to try and get it out there further! I did e-mail some local radio stations asking for help but have had no replys care in the community and all that Pffft...
> Thankyou so much in advance Kx


When you shared on this page did you write anything? I can see your pictures but there's no words with them.

So it'd not clear if a cat has been found or lost - or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

MilleD said:


> When you shared on this page did you write anything? I can see your pictures but there's no words with them.
> 
> So it'd not clear if a cat has been found or lost - or am I looking in the wrong place?


I believe there are....


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Krystal*85 said:


> I believe there are....
> View attachment 318781


so sorry I don't have facebook or really understand it its my fiancee that updates it and what not...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> so moving to new area caused me to lose my beautiful boy I find out today we're losing the house...I've lost my beautiful boy for what...


So sorry to hear this, @Krystal*85. What a lousy year you're having. There used to be a website called 'Street Life'' which was a local community forum and they had a section for lost/found pets. They were taken over and changed their name to 'Next Door'' or ''Nextdoor''. I found there were some really helpful people there when I posted my Gatsby missing. One lady in the next road whom I have never met went out every night with a torch looking for him.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> So sorry to hear this, @Krystal*85. What a lousy year you're having. There used to be a website called 'Street Life'' which was a local community forum and they had a section for lost/found pets. They were taken over and changed their name to 'Next Door'' or ''Nextdoor''. I found there were some really helpful people there when I posted my Gatsby missing. One lady in the next road whom I have never met went out every night with a torch looking for him.


lousy isn't the word lost my boy, my job and my house...surely my lucks due a change and this year has a turn around and my boy is found and is with me where he belongs safe and sound never allowed out again haha!
that sounds really I'll look into it, if I see him will he recognize and come to me?
did you or the lady find your boy?
thankyou for your time


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> did you or the lady find your boy?


Yes, Gatsby was literally hiding in the alleyway next to us...I'd had him a couple of years but it was his first time out, no idea why he wanted to go out after all that time. Anyway, it looked as tho' he had managed to get beaten up and must have been hiding until he was so hungry he emerged. Went out to the bins one day and he was sitting there looking wretched and full of self-pity. He's the grey one in the photos.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Yes, Gatsby was literally hiding in the alleyway next to us...I'd had him a couple of years but it was his first time out, no idea why he wanted to go out after all that time. Anyway, it looked as tho' he had managed to get beaten up and must have been hiding until he was so hungry he emerged. Went out to the bins one day and he was sitting there looking wretched and full of self-pity. He's the grey one in the photos.
> View attachment 318880
> View attachment 318881


bless him hes beautiful!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> if I see him will he recognize and come to me?


@Krystal*85: Yes, one of mine was out for five months, he also was so close to home (about 100 yards) ... once I realised where he was I went out early with a carrier and a bowl of food and he flew into the carrier. He was one I was supposedly looking after until I could rehome him (got out of an upstairs window, God knows how he landed), but after that I decided to keep him. He's the little tabby on the pic...Gatsby is sitting on top of the carton (they know their frozen turkey is in the box!).


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Krystal*85: Yes, one of mine was out for five months, he also was so close to home (about 100 yards) ... once I realised where he was I went out early with a carrier and a bowl of food and he flew into the carrier. He was one I was supposedly looking after until I could rehome him (got out of an upstairs window, God knows how he landed), but after that I decided to keep him. He's the little tabby on the pic...Gatsby is sitting on top of the carton (they know their frozen turkey is in the box!).


Naww bless them!
just wish I had a sighting had a chance!
I do believe he is still out there its just the where? I'm sure I would know by now if something had happened...I just want him home


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

another week gone by and no news...


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hang on in there Krystal. It must seem like an eternity but you just need one good sighting, one bit of a lead. Keeping everything crossed for you and hope your boy is back home with you very soon xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Polly G said:


> Hang on in there Krystal. It must seem like an eternity but you just need one good sighting, one bit of a lead. Keeping everything crossed for you and hope your boy is back home with you very soon xx


thankyou so very much Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

I think about my boy each and every single day I miss him so very much right down to all the little things he did!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

nearly 5 months....an nothing really but as they say "no news is good news!" trying so hard to be and think positive!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> nearly 5 months....an nothing really but as they say "no news is good news!" trying so hard to be and think positive!


 I do hope you soon get some news . . . even a possible sighting. Like I said, one of mine was five months and he was within sight of home all the time and only spotted him when the leaves started to fall off the trees. Good luck. (XX)


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I do hope you soon get some news . . . even a possible sighting. Like I said, one of mine was five months and he was within sight of home all the time and only spotted him when the leaves started to fall off the trees. Good luck. (XX)


thankyou your story does give me hope! 
its like hes simply vanished!
Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I do hope you soon get some news . . . even a possible sighting. Like I said, one of mine was five months and he was within sight of home all the time and only spotted him when the leaves started to fall off the trees. Good luck. (XX)


just a quick question did you have any sightings before the 5 months?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> just a quick question did you have any sightings before the 5 months?


No, not one; and he was so close to home once the trees were bare I could see him! Wasn't sure if it was him as could not see if he had a little white spot on his chest, so rang the guy whose windowsill he was sitting on and asked about the bit of white and he said yep, cheeky little sod keeps coming in and stealing Ginnie's food. :Cat XX He was missing from may to October!

ETA: he was a very plain tabby, no real distinguishing marks apart from the tiny spot of white so not likely to grab anyone's attention. He's the little one on the pic sniffing the box with the mince


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> No, not one; and he was so close to home once the trees were bare I could see him! Wasn't sure if it was him as could not see if he had a little white spot on his chest, so rang the guy whose windowsill he was sitting on and asked about the bit of white and he said yep, cheeky little sod keeps coming in and stealing Ginnie's food. :Cat XX He was missing from may to October!
> 
> ETA: he was a very plain tabby, no real distinguishing marks apart from the tiny spot of white so not likely to grab anyone's attention. He's the little one on the pic sniffing the box with the mince


Thankyou for your time and kind words!
really hope and pray my boy is out there in hideaway mode and I get the same outcome!
Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

would it be wrong of me to have a kitten to some how fill the void my beautiful boy has left?
I would never and could never replace my boy am just in two minds...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

anybody have any advice?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Getting a kitten may be good for you, giving you something positive to focus on. I know you may feel terrible about 'moving on' and the feeling of replacing you beautiful baby, but it may actually do you good.

After my last cat died, I was going to wait for 6 months before getting another cat, however the place just felt so empty without a cat, I only lasted a couple of weeks.
I guess the only concern is that if your baby did come back, he may not be comfortable with another cat in his territory, and actually at that point I would guess as the move was so recent before he went he would be the outsider. 

Mind you if he does come back I would imagine you would be keeping him in for a good while, so introductions could be made slowly and carefully should the need arise.

I think it would be good for you.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Getting a kitten may be good for you, giving you something positive to focus on. I know you may feel terrible about 'moving on' and the feeling of replacing you beautiful baby, but it may actually do you good.
> 
> After my last cat died, I was going to wait for 6 months before getting another cat, however the place just felt so empty without a cat, I only lasted a couple of weeks.
> I guess the only concern is that if your baby did come back, he may not be comfortable with another cat in his territory, and actually at that point I would guess as the move was so recent before he went he would be the outsider.
> ...


Thankyou


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree with @LJC675

However just think through what you would do if your boy was reunited in the future and what you would need to do to introduce him to your new kitty and whether you can manage things if they didn't get on.

I don't mean to come across as negative just if you think through all the what ifs ahead of time then if your boy is found you will be all ready with what to do to make everyone happy and content.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> I agree with @LJC675
> 
> However just think through what you would do if your boy was reunited in the future and what you would need to do to introduce him to your new kitty and whether you can manage things if they didn't get on.
> 
> I don't mean to come across as negative just if you think through all the what ifs ahead of time then if your boy is found you will be all ready with what to do to make everyone happy and content.


Thankyou to you both
kittens not ready for another 5 weeks all I am doing is thinking pros and cons and what ifs...I will always have my Eddies best intrests at heart and he will always come first no question of that no matter what I'm not saying should he return I would get rid of the kitten I don't believe in that at all a cat is for its life.
I just feel there is a void where my Eddie should be it'll be 5 months this weekend and with every day and week that passes I'm slowly losing faith...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

For some reason I've not been getting any notifications of update to this thread anymore...

Personally, I would leave it just a little while longer just in case, but you know yourself what's best for you.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I think if it is 6 months since you lost him at the point the kitten will be ready then that seems a reasonable wait.

If Murphy's Law comes into play then maybe you wil get a knock on the door from your wanderer soon after the kitten moves in.

If you have a choice of kittens it may be worth choosing one which has a personality that would be compatible with your boy's should he return.

PS I am not getting notifications for this thread either.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> For some reason I've not been getting any notifications of update to this thread anymore...
> 
> Personally, I would leave it just a little while longer just in case, but you know yourself what's best for you.


I have no idea why as I'm new to all this and not very intrenet savy! Aha! 
I am in 2 minds about it all...
I just want my beautiful boy back


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> I think if it is 6 months since you lost him at the point the kitten will be ready then that seems a reasonable wait.
> 
> If Murphy's Law comes into play then maybe you wil get a knock on the door from your wanderer soon after the kitten moves in.
> 
> ...


I have read alot about that! you never know! I do believe hes out there!
I have no idea about the thread updates I just figured people had got bored of me and didn't want to speak was a little upset...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

No not at all.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> No not at all.


Thankyou


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I always hold my breath in hope when you've posted a new post to this thread, praying for good news for you. I hope whatever you decide that your pain will ease a bit very soon.

Best wishes xxx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> I always hold my breath in hope when you've posted a new post to this thread, praying for good news for you. I hope whatever you decide that your pain will ease a bit very soon.
> 
> Best wishes xxx


Thankyou so much and I really do hope and pray that one day I can post that my boy is home back with me where he belongs! 
Kx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> I always hold my breath in hope when you've posted a new post to this thread, praying for good news for you. I hope whatever you decide that your pain will ease a bit very soon.
> 
> Best wishes xxx


So do I.

Poor Eddie.

But, if I was in your shoes, I think I would definitely be looking at getting another cat. With an eye on what I would do if Eddie came back - introductions etc, whether you could afford two, that sort of thing.

I'm not sure I could go 5 months without a cat in my life x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

MilleD said:


> So do I.
> 
> Poor Eddie.
> 
> ...


Thankyou I havn't had a choice but to some how cope and carry on its been so very hard I have been through some bad times but this by far is the very worst and hurts the most.
I am weighing everything up like I say I am very much in 2 minds I don't even know if I could accept and connect with another and the thought rejection if that makes sense....


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I think if you get another cat then you have to make sure you see the cat as an individual in its right. Not a replacement or to be compared to Eddie but a new being to grow to know.

I am sure you will bond with the new little one as long as you try not to compare or see him /her as a replacement.

We are all different. I think in your place I would get another. I would still completely miss my first cat but would learn to love the new kitty as much too. Only you can know what is right for you though.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> I think if you get another cat then you have to make sure you see the cat as an individual in its right. Not a replacement or to be compared to Eddie but a new being to grow to know.
> 
> I am sure you will bond with the new little one as long as you try not to compare or see him /her as a replacement.
> 
> We are all different. I think in your place I would get another. I would still completely miss my first cat but would learn to love the new kitty as much too. Only you can know what is right for you though.


Thankyou so much!
I could never replace my beautiful Eddie...I would see the new one in his own right I've seen pics going to arrange a face to face view I still have the 5 weeks...Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

5 months today that my beautiful boy went missing...
can't help but blame myself why was I so foolish to let him down?
can't help but wonder if hes still out there what hes looking like and what hes doing to survive...
I may never know whats happened all I do know is that I miss and love my boy so very much!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I am so sorry  Hugs to you.

I think the not knowing is the worst to be honest.

Given he is micro chipped I think you would know if something had happened resulting in a trip to the vet or found by the council. 

Given the number of people that come on here saying they are feeding or have taken in a cat that they are sure is a stray and don't even think to try and find an owner or check for a microchip I think it is highly likely your boy has either been "adopted" or is being fed by some well meaning but clueless soul.

The problem is as soon as a cat looks a bit skinny and not well groomed people assume that the owners don't care when in fact nothing could be further from the truth.

There was a very indignant facebook post our local community page yesterday of someone who's cat had come home with a strange collar on. So cat "napping" or appropriation is quite common.

Here's hoping he is curled up on someone's bed somewhere and safe.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> I am so sorry  Hugs to you.
> 
> I think the not knowing is the worst to be honest.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much
The not knowing is the absolute worst...I just want and need to know something anything good or bad if that makes sense.
I can't picture him being with anybody else as he is so timid and very much a mummys boy but in desperate times you never know...
I just hope he is ok and not looking to scraggy or scawny....
He was a spoilt boy Haha!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I hope he is out there. I would keep a general online/ poster presence as winter draws in he may be drawn out again and that will be a good time to catch him.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Krystal*85 said:


> Thankyou so much
> The not knowing is the absolute worst...I just want and need to know something anything good or bad if that makes sense.
> I can't picture him being with anybody else as he is so timid and very much a mummys boy but in desperate times you never know...
> I just hope he is ok and not looking to scraggy or scawny....
> He was a spoilt boy Haha!


My boy is a timid anxious lad and very much a mummy's boy but he was born a feral kitten and the first few months of his life lived as a wild boy. If he ever got lost he would survive OK I think and despite being timid could eventually be coaxed by a friendly human as although he is a scared cat he loves cuddles.

Cats are smart and will find ways if surviving. Even if it is by keeping a human at arms length but persuading them that they need to provide a comfy bed in an outhouse and several tasty meals a day


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I hope he is out there. I would keep a general online/ poster presence as winter draws in he may be drawn out again and that will be a good time to catch him.


Thankyou
I will do his posters and on line profile are always kept up to date...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> My boy is a timid anxious lad and very much a mummy's boy but he was born a feral kitten and the first few months of his life lived as a wild boy. If he ever got lost he would survive OK I think and despite being timid could eventually be coaxed by a friendly human as although he is a scared cat he loves cuddles.
> 
> Cats are smart and will find ways if surviving. Even if it is by keeping a human at arms length but persuading them that they need to provide a comfy bed in an outhouse and several tasty meals a day


Thankyou


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

EDDIES HOME!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Photos?! How did it happen???


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I am in (happy) tears!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Vet trip tomorrow to check him over? (It's what I had to do when mine returned). (That's when I also installed cat fencing).


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Photos?! How did it happen???


saw him on my walk home from work!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I am in (happy) tears!


me too crying like a baby! never thought I would see my boy again!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Vet trip tomorrow to check him over? (It's what I had to do when mine returned). (That's when I also installed cat fencing).


YES INDEED! the works! no need for fencing as hes well and truly grounded!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Photos?! How did it happen???


took a chance on a possible sighting not thinking too much into it...about 4 streets away!
was walking up calling him saw a cat figure coming toward me and my heart skipped a beat I thought no then he turned and I saw the flash of white heard him meow and I knew!
had to sit a while before he came close enough to touch once I touched him he sniffed and he knew it was me! I just grabbed him and didn't let go until we got home!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

How wonderful! You knew in your heart he was out there and didn't give up! Is he happy to be home? (I bet he is!)


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> How wonderful! You knew in your heart he was out there and didn't give up! Is he happy to be home? (I bet he is!)


he seems to be has scoffed down a pouch of food!
he is meowing purring kneading and head butting me!
good signs right?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> How wonderful! You knew in your heart he was out there and didn't give up! Is he happy to be home? (I bet he is!)


he is currently laid where he always did having a wash eyes half shut....looks so tired!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Absolutely! 

He's telling you he loves you and is happy and is telling you the whole story of what happened!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I bet he hasn't had a proper night's sleep for a while.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I bet he hasn't had a proper night's sleep for a while.


he will tonight! he has jumped under the duvet at my feet!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

And I bet you will sleep happy as well!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> And I bet you will sleep happy as well!


Oh yes!
hes a little thin but other than that seems ok!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

@LinznMilly could this be given a happier title like @Belgy67 's thread and moved into cat chat to give others of missing cats hope?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> @LinznMilly could this be given a happier title like @Belgy67 's thread and moved into cat chat to give others of missing cats hope?


of course!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> @LinznMilly could this be given a happier title like @Belgy67 's thread and moved into cat chat to give others of missing cats hope?


can I just say thankyou to you for your time and all of your messages you helped me through my 5 month nightmare!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

He looks really relaxed!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I am so pleased for you. Its such wonderful news.

If he is looking reasonably healthy and his fur is in ok condition I would say it is highly likely he was being fed by someone. In fact he may have been only recently been let out by them so they may well be wondering where "their" kitty has gone.

Obviously word got round on the cat grapevine that you were thinking about getting a kitten 

Very very happy for you.  :Woot


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

kittih said:


> I am so pleased for you. Its such wonderful news.
> 
> If he is looking reasonably healthy and his fur is in ok condition I would say it is highly likely he was being fed by someone. In fact he may have been only recently been let out by them so they may well be wondering where "their" kitty has gone.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much!
I don't think hes been fed too much as hes very thin....off to the vets first thing!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Awww, SO pleased for you both. Best friends reunited. xx















He's such a gorgeous boy, and hope he gets the all clear from the vets tomorrow. x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Jackie C said:


> Awww, SO pleased for you both. Best friends reunited. xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankyou so much!
I hope he does too!
Kx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh @Krystal*85 what fantastic news, got tears in my eyes (happy ones). I know so many of us opened this thread each time hoping for good news.

I am so, so pleased for you, you must be on cloud 9.

Yippee !!!! :Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Oh @Krystal*85 what fantastic news, got tears in my eyes (happy ones). I know so many of us opened this thread each time hoping for good news.
> 
> I am so, so pleased for you, you must be on cloud 9.
> 
> Yippee !!!! :Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin


Thankyou so much!
yes so very much am just staring at him in complete love!
I cannot believe he is home!
Kx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That is just the most brilliant news, I'm so so glad he's home with you, its been such a long worrying time for you.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Charity said:


> That is just the most brilliant news, I'm so so glad he's home with you, its been such a long worrying time for you.
> 
> View attachment 322208


Oh it has!
Thankyou so very much!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

How are you both this morning?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> How are you both this morning?


we are good! 
I've hardly slept just looking at my beautiful boy in complete love and amazement!
hes booked into the vets for 9!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Krystal*85 said:


> Thankyou so much!
> I don't think hes been fed too much as hes very thin....off to the vets first thing!


He's been away so long, he must have been being fed.

Fantastic news though.

Everytime you posted on this thread I hoped it was good news, and then it was. Unbelievable x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

MilleD said:


> He's been away so long, he must have been being fed.
> 
> Fantastic news though.
> 
> Everytime you posted on this thread I hoped it was good news, and then it was. Unbelievable x


Thankyou so much!
Kx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Amazing news! You must just be over the moon . . . so happy for you both. I'd keep him in now for a few weeks and let him settle again. He's lying there like he's never been away! XX:Cat


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Amazing news! You must just be over the moon . . . so happy for you both. I'd keep him in now for a few weeks and let him settle again. He's lying there like he's never been away! XX:Cat


I know! Thankyou so much! Kx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Amazing! Thank God - you have been so brave.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

How far from home was he, @Krystal*85?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SpringDance said:


> @LinznMilly could this be given a happier title like @Belgy67 's thread and moved into cat chat to give others of missing cats hope?


Moved to cat chat. Working on the title. 

So glad to hear he's home.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> Moved to cat chat. Working on the title.
> 
> So glad to hear he's home.


Thankyou! 
He was missing 5 months in total...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Amazing! Thank God - you have been so brave.


Thankyou so much!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> How far from home was he, @Krystal*85?


He was around 5 streets away...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

just been to the vets and my boy got the all clear!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Krystal*85 said:


> Thankyou!
> He was missing 5 months in total...


Oops. Amended.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That's really great news Hun. I love a happy ending. I'm glad he had the all clear from the vets. 

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Whoop, whoop!! Absolutely thrilled for you both xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Absolutely amazing and wonderful, I'm so happy for you both! What a story! X


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

This is great news but I'd be wondering where he's been. Someone maybe looking for him if they have been feeding him. I don't expect you're planning on letting him out but in the long term it may be worth putting up some cat proofing in case he goes off again.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Great title!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Krystal*85 so pleased to see hes home. Glad vets gave Eddie a good bill of health. I know the heart ache of a missing cat but five months a long time. Was really pleased to see this good bit of news. I bet Eddie is now grounded.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Love the change of title


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

So glad he's got a clean bill of health from the vets. I bet you're going to spoil him rotten now. xx


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Can we have more photos?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Can we have more photos?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Look how happy he looks! Is that you? Nice to put a face to a name!

ETA: this thread is making me so happy!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Look how happy he looks!mis that you? Nice to put a face to a name!


aye that is me!
still cannot believe it and how relaxed he is!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Look how happy he looks! Is that you? Nice to put a face to a name!
> 
> ETA: this thread is making me so happy!


Thankyou was starting to think it wasn't possible...


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

So how many times have you sat staring at him today, with a silly grin on your face and a gooey feeling in your stomach?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

wow what a wonderful update!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> So how many times have you sat staring at him today, with a silly grin on your face and a gooey feeling in your stomach?


alot still feels so unreal!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> wow what a wonderful update!


I KNOW!
so happy!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Such lovely news!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Thankyou so very much to everyone!
Kx


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Fantastic, so glad to see this update


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Only just caught up with this thread. I am so happy for you Krystal! Wonderful news that your lovely Eddie is home safe and sound. Give him a big hug from me xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

How amazing!!!! I'm so so pleased that Eddie is home where he belongs! Xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

no better feeling in the world then to be woken at 5am with my boy on my chest cherping, purring, kneading and butting for a fuss! 
still so unreal and the fact he seems no different!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

My king back on his throne!
he loves the washing basket!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Its lovely to see him back where he belongs and he looks so well.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Charity said:


> Its lovely to see him back where he belongs and he looks so well.


I know! still in utter shock!
just keep staring at him in absolute awe!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

My boys sleeping alot but I guess thats expected right?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Obviously we don't know what happened to him, but I imagine he's been on edge and not been able to sleep properly or too scared. Now he knows he's safe and can relax and is able to do so and is making the most of it! I bet he also has a full tummy as well.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Obviously we don't know what happened to him, but I imagine he's been on edge and not been able to sleep properly or too scared. Now he knows he's safe and can relax and is able to do so and is making the most of it! I bet he also has a full tummy as well.


was thinking this!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just caught up with this thread and absolutely thrilled that you have found him!!

He certainly looks like he remembers home and seems happy and confident.

If it helps my cats recently met our old gardener/cat sitter after a year living in a different country. She had lost a lot of weight and changed her hair colour. They all recognised her straight away inc the youngest who had only been a year old when she left.

Cats definitely do remember for long periods of time!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Just caught up with this thread and absolutely thrilled that you have found him!!
> 
> He certainly looks like he remembers home and seems happy and confident.
> 
> ...


Aww thankyou!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

still cannot believe my beautiful boy is home!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

How's he been these last days since coming home?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> How's he been these last days since coming home?


hes been fantastic! 
to see him you wouldn't believe he had been gone for so long hes like hes never be gone at all!
so so proud of him!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I bet he's glad to be home!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

OMG, I have just read every page of this. What a WONDERFUL update, I am so happy for you both! xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

loroll1991 said:


> OMG, I have just read every page of this. What a WONDERFUL update, I am so happy for you both! xx


Thankyou so much!
some if its abit drab and down hearted but it was such a difficult and horrific 5 months!
but all came good in the end and my beautiful boy is back where he belongs!
Kx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

UPDATE...
I am proud to say my beautiful boy has been back with me for a week now and he is doing so well putting on the lbs and playing with random things just as he used too even his favourite toys!
would just like to say THANKYOU to all that took the time to read and respond to me as it really did help!
much love cat friends Krystal & Eddie xX


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

So pleased he is happy healthy and has settled back into home life with no problems.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So relieved and pleased for you that at last he is home safe and sound.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

one word....BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He is, he must be so glad to be back home.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He does look fit and well, @Krystal*85. Someone has been feeding him as far as one can see!! Lucky boy. :Cat


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Lovely picture


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Amazing! Absolutely wonderful..


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow how wonderful. He certainly seems to remember you and his home. 

I wonder where he was?


----------



## Jam d (Jul 15, 2017)

Krystal*85 said:


> View attachment 323193
> UPDATE...
> I am proud to say my beautiful boy has been back with me for a week now and he is doing so well putting on the lbs and playing with random things just as he used too even his favourite toys!
> would just like to say THANKYOU to all that took the time to read and respond to me as it really did help!
> much love cat friends Krystal & Eddie xX


Wonderful news, I am so happy for you. When I was a child we moved from one side of a town to another. Our cat was missing for 9 months, we still have the newspaper articles when the story was followed, he had returned to our old house and got shut in a garage. So chuffed for you. Hang on tight to him!!


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

So glad you found your kitty he is such a beautiful lad! ☆


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Hi all quick update...
My beautiful boy is doing amazingly well piling on the lbs little bit on the plumply side(better than skin and bone!)! has settled in to our new house fantastically and has gone back into his routine as nothing has changed!
Only thing missing is the great out doors but we are taking baby steps with our late night walks...Kx


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

So glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update, good to see him fat and happy at home


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's lovely, he looks very well. Great that he's taken to the harness as not all cats do.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw, that's great. Brilliant to have an update to your amazing story. He looks great


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update - he looks gorgeous. I am so pleased that you got your happy ending xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for the update; he's looking great!!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I keep thinking about how you're all getting on! It still makes me happy to think of him coming home!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I keep thinking about how you're all getting on! It still makes me happy to think of him coming home!


I still can't believe it sometimes!
I just look at him in absolute awe!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

How wonderful! Maybe you could put your story in the Your Cat magazine and give others with missing cats, hope too. He has done so well to survive all this time. I bet he’s a charmer! I took in a cat 3 years ago and have searched high and low for her previous owner & still have no idea where she came from. I would not want to give her up now, but would love to know her correct age and history. I wonder if someone a hundred miles away is still looking for her? I have got her microchipped, as she didn’t have one when I found her. I hope you have many more happy years together.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I am rather new to the forums and did not see the story early. Just wanted to say gorgeous cat and glad you are reunited


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

TriTri said:


> How wonderful! Maybe you could put your story in the Your Cat magazine and give others with missing cats, hope too. He has done so well to survive all this time. I bet he's a charmer! I took in a cat 3 years ago and have searched high and low for her previous owner & still have no idea where she came from. I would not want to give her up now, but would love to know her correct age and history. I wonder if someone a hundred miles away is still looking for her? I have got her microchipped, as she didn't have one when I found her. I hope you have many more happy years together.


Awww thankyou!
yes he is a charmer very much so!
bless her maybe it was a stroke of luck that she found you!
we most definitely will have many more years hes my boy!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Summercat said:


> I am rather new to the forums and did not see the story early. Just wanted to say gorgeous cat and glad you are reunited


Thankyou!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It was so amazing the way you just spotted him on your way from work . . . like a chance in a few thousand. I bet you couldn't believe your eyes.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> It was so amazing the way you just spotted him on your way from work . . . like a chance in a few thousand. I bet you couldn't believe your eyes.


ABSOLUTELY!
like I say took a chance on a lead had nothing to lose...I had been out all hours and you would be amazed at how many cats you actually see in the dead of night/early hours!
so when I saw the cat in the distantance I thought it was aother case of that but as it got closer I knew it was my boy!
I was just looking in the wrong places...
it was amazing!
still gets me now...


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Awww so happy for you


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Krystal*85 said:


> Awww thankyou!
> yes he is a charmer very much so!
> bless her maybe it was a stroke of luck that she found you!
> we most definitely will have many more years hes my boy!


Thank you "Krystal"85. Bless him!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm not sure how I missed the HUGE news that Eddie is home!

It's absolutely amazing. I am so so so so so so SO so happy for you. It's brought me a smile tonight, so I am very thankful to you.

You didn't tell us quite how beautiful Eddie is though. I am utterly in love. <3 

Thanks for the news and apologies for the very late congratulations!

Zoe xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

ZoeM said:


> I'm not sure how I missed the HUGE news that Eddie is home!
> 
> It's absolutely amazing. I am so so so so so so SO so happy for you. It's brought me a smile tonight, so I am very thankful to you.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much!
He is a very beautiful boy I am so very lucky!
Kx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Krystal*85: How long did it take for him to get used to walking on a lead?:Cat


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Krystal*85: How long did it take for him to get used to walking on a lead?:Cat


only a couple of days really!
started off just putting the harness on him in the house for a few minutes at a time and treating him then introduced the lead and just letting walk round!
then we tackled the garden and then on late nights we go around our cul-de-sac and he seems to have taken to it really well even waits by the door for me to come home from work now and take him out!
hes such a good boy and I am so proud of my beautiful boy!
Kx


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you looked into cat fencing? It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I have it and my cat goes into the garden and I can relax knowing she's restricted to our garden.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Have you looked into cat fencing? It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I have it and my cat goes into the garden and I can relax knowing she's restricted to our garden.


I was thinking of looking into that maybe in the spring time...


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

This is who we used

http://www.secur-a-cat.com/

There are quite a few companies out there and some people do it themselves.

Have you seen this thread?

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.211361/#post-1061684235


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> This is who we used
> 
> http://www.secur-a-cat.com/
> 
> ...


I shall look into these! 
Thankyou!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Krystal*85 said:


> I shall look into these!
> Thankyou!


Wowsas its costly!
I have a wedding to save for at the moment think I'll stick to our late night walks its nice having me and him time Aha!
was thinking of a retractable lead! let him go a little further!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Krystal*85 said:


> Wowsas its costly!
> I have a wedding to save for at the moment think I'll stick to our late night walks its nice having me and him time Aha!
> was thinking of a retractable lead! let him go a little further!


That why people diy it! I bought from them, but didn't need nearly the amount they suggested (it's the metal bars that cost).


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Hi all only me...
Just a quick message for any advice really!
as you all know my Eddie has been home and in-doors for almost 3 months now and I've been taking him out on his lead late at night for around 2 weeks and the last couple of nights I've taken the lead off and walked along behind him and all is good...
But now he seems to want to go out constantly very unsettled keeps scratching at the door at the windows and meowing loudly all hours....
what do I do?
do I bite the bullet and let him go out for an hour or so...cannot bear him being unhappy but am terrifed he may stray again! 
seems I've given him an inch and he wants to take a mile!
any advice would be great...
Kx


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm not sure. My gut feeling would be to keep him in until you know what you're going to do in the future i.e. He'll eventually get used to staying in, but if you're u let him out now, it's going to be doubly difficult to change your mind


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Such a lovely happy ending. 

Honestly I'd keep him in, if he's prone to straying I wouldn't want to go through the heartbreak again. Cats can adapt and in a few weeks/months he should be content with the indoors, but if you could cat proof your garden then that would be a good compromise.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes, I agree with the others, if you let him out on his own he will know that is possible and keep trying. Maybe stick to walks only when you get home, that way it is routine and he will know only then.
Cat proofing, if you can DIY would be a good solution also.


----------



## ccmcd (Nov 15, 2017)

Summercat said:


> Yes, I agree with the others, if you let him out on his own he will know that is possible and keep trying. Maybe stick to walks only when you get home, that way it is routine and he will know only then.
> Cat proofing, if you can DIY would be a good solution also.


----------



## Kimberly Smith (Nov 15, 2017)

So glad to hear you got your boy back!

Here's hoping he doesn't stray off again x x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So glad he's home


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Krystal*85 - as I recall Eddie disappeared when you had just moved house so he had not yet had time to bond with his new home and also was unfamiliar with the local area. Therefore his instinct was to try and find his way back to your old house, but sadly he got lost on the way.

You have now kept him in for 3 months as well as introducing him to the local area around your house by taking him out on harness and leash. There is no reason why he should wander off again. You will need to make sure he is well-trained in recall so he will come obediently whenever you call him in. Also provide him with a microchipped cat flap so he can always get back into his home no matter what happens. The cat flap can be locked when you want to shut him indoors.

I wouldn't allow him out after dark until you are sure he can be relied to come home when called.

I am assuming of course that the area around your home is low risk from a traffic POV.

Keeping him indoors is going to be hard for him now he has had the enjoyment of going out. You would need to adapt his indoor environment to make it super challenging and entertaining for him, or there is a risk he will get bored and frustrated.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I think you are very brave if you let him go out.

My missing cat was obviously prone to getting lost (he got found in a bad way and taken into rescue). If he returned I just don't think I could risk it.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

I agree with @chillminx 
I think you've done everything right and for quite sometime. If he is an outdoor/indoor cat then you can't keep him in forever. Choose a day when you are in. Let him go, call him again in a few mins etc, just like we do when we first have cats. 
Good luck and let us know what happens


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Elsiebea said:


> I agree with @chillminx
> I think you've done everything right and for quite sometime. If he is an outdoor/indoor cat then you can't keep him in forever. Choose a day when you are in. Let him go, call him again in a few mins etc, just like we do when we first have cats.
> Good luck and let us know what happens


thankyou so much all!
my boy has always been an indoor outdoor cat and I cannot take that away from him it would be unfair of me to due to my fears...I do believe it was the move and what not and me letting him out too soon that unsettled him and got him lost!
I am very pleased to say that since my last post my boy has been going out on his own for an hour or so every night at around 10 and he has been amazing coming in when called and he seems to be happy and content with that!
theres been a couple of times my hearts skipped a beat when hes not come first call then he pops up with a massive meow tail in the air like "Hi mum! having a great time!"
so very proud of my beautiful boy!


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

So good to hear. Big P is a rescue and I’m afraid very much stuck in his independent ways. There is no way I could keep him in. Ziggy, I have had since he was a kitten but I wanted him to go outdoors so I trained him to come to a bell. Now I seldom have to use it as 2 years on he’s never usually far away.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Elsiebea said:


> So good to hear. Big P is a rescue and I'm afraid very much stuck in his independent ways. There is no way I could keep him in. Ziggy, I have had since he was a kitten but I wanted him to go outdoors so I trained him to come to a bell. Now I seldom have to use it as 2 years on he's never usually far away.


Aww thats ace!
my Eddies call back weakness is a tin full of dreamies give that a rattle and he appears!
I taught him from a kitten to come get a few before I even let him out!
Big P's an awesome name!
Big Paws??


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> thankyou so much all!
> my boy has always been an indoor outdoor cat and I cannot take that away from him it would be unfair of me to due to my fears...I do believe it was the move and what not and me letting him out too soon that unsettled him and got him lost!
> I am very pleased to say that since my last post my boy has been going out on his own for an hour or so every night at around 10 and he has been amazing coming in when called and he seems to be happy and content with that!
> theres been a couple of times my hearts skipped a beat when hes not come first call then he pops up with a massive meow tail in the air like "Hi mum! having a great time!"
> so very proud of my beautiful boy!


He's more used to the area now tho' as you took him out on a lead for a while so he should be OK. :Cat


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> He's more used to the area now tho' as you took him out on a lead for a while so he should be OK. :Cat


heres hoping!
we'll just stick to the hour or so for now!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hopefully the weather will dissuade him from wandering. You could look at getting a GPS device. I use a gpaws tracker. They wear it then when they come back you can download their movements. Obviously it doesn't tell you where they are in real time but you will be able to build up a picture of his wanders and resting places so if he does go for a wander and you want him back you know where to look.


----------



## Ofelia Lorene (Jan 30, 2017)

Krystal*85 said:


> Hi all only me...
> Just a quick message for any advice really!
> as you all know my Eddie has been home and in-doors for almost 3 months now and I've been taking him out on his lead late at night for around 2 weeks and the last couple of nights I've taken the lead off and walked along behind him and all is good...
> But now he seems to want to go out constantly very unsettled keeps scratching at the door at the windows and meowing loudly all hours....
> ...


Hey there, we have a Weenect GPS for our kitten. You can track where they are in real time, see historical trails to work out their habits and even speak to them through the collar! I can't tell you what peace of mind it gives us to know where our kitten is - he loved going outside and this way we at least have a contingency if he wanders off.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

after 2 hours out playing my beatiful boy sleeping!
hes come so far and I am so very proud of him!
is it wierd that after all this time I still find myself starring at him in amazment...??


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

He is beautiful :Cat


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Hi all!
Happy new year!
just a quick one was just wondering if any of you have any advice on keeping a hungary cat occupied due to having to strave him for 24 hrs?
vet recommendation as my poor boy has pick up Gastrointoitis...we were at the vets this morning hes started on meds and 5pm is tea time he is asking for food!
I feel awful but I know its for his own good!
xX


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Don’t fall for the guilt trip, your not feeding him to help him get better. Play something gentle not too energetic or he will feel worse, how about rolled up foil into little balls knocked between you both. Gonna be a long night for you both.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Don't fall for the guilt trip, your not feeding him to help him get better. Play something gentle not too energetic or he will feel worse, how about rolled up foil into little balls knocked between you both. Gonna be a long night for you both.


I know a long night indeed! Haha


----------



## Jam d (Jul 15, 2017)

Krystal*85 said:


> I know a long night indeed! Haha


Just caught up here, so happy for you, chuffed the handsome boy is home. What a lovely happy ending. I hope he gets better soon. Resistance may be low after his experience. I messaged near the beginning because a cat of mine went missing when I was younger and he was gone for 9 months and we got him back. It's hard in those dark days but these sorts of stories are why you should never give up hope. So so happy for you. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Jam d said:


> Just caught up here, so happy for you, chuffed the handsome boy is home. What a lovely happy ending. I hope he gets better soon. Resistance may be low after his experience. I messaged near the beginning because a cat of mine went missing when I was younger and he was gone for 9 months and we got him back. It's hard in those dark days but these sorts of stories are why you should never give up hope. So so happy for you. Xxxxxxxxx


Awww thankyou so much!
it was so hard at times but all came good in the end!
I never thought it possible but I couldn't give up...
xX


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Krystal*85 
No advice sorry, but good luck!:Cat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Krystal*85 - I have never starved any of my cats for as long as 24 hrs if they got diarrhoea, because there's too much risk of dehydration. Many cats are not good at drinking enough water to keep themselves hydrated if they're not eating. Most vets these days IME seem to agree that 24 hrs is too long for a cat to go without food.

If one of my cats has diarrhoea I leave them about 8 hrs without eating then I feed a small portion of poached white fish, (about 2 heaped tablespoonfuls) which is very soothing to the gut. Add lots of the nice fishy stock which will keep the cat hydrated.

If a cat doesn't like white fish, then home cooked chicken (boiled or pot roasted in a little water in the oven) is also just as effective at soothing the tummy.

If the white fish / plain chicken diet doesn't help, and the cat has been wormed I would be looking at having some stool samples tested at the lab for parasites, viruses or bacterial infections.

Glad your cat is OK now anyway.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Krystal*85: Sorry to hear he's off colour and hope he's soon better. Be extra sure he can't get out while he's being starved, just in case he wanders off looking for food! What meds is he on, out of interest?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Krystal*85: Sorry to hear he's off colour and hope he's soon better. Be extra sure he can't get out while he's being starved, just in case he wanders off looking for food! What meds is he on, out of interest?


hes on antibiotics and some kind of paste called Pro-Kolin+ every 12 hrs and he is to have chicken and rice for the next 2 days...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

well I have done everything I was told to do and my boy still has diarrhea...he is very much fine in himself sleeping a little more but I put that down to feeling abit crappy!
hes still eating, drinking, washing, playing, purring and kneading with fuses.
I don't know what to do so scared that its something serious...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Has he finished his meds now?


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Has he finished his meds now?


had the last of the paste this morning and his antibiotics are for another 7 or so days


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Krystal*85 
It may be that it will take longer for the meds to clear up the diarrhea. Ring your vet to ask what they think the timeline should be or if they expected improvement by now. I am thinking it may take a little longer.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Krystal*85
> It may be that it will take longer for the meds to clear up the diarrhea. Ring your vet to ask what they think the timeline should be or if they expected improvement by now. I am thinking it may take a little longer.


I did think this as it was only tuesday I took him in but shouldn't the chicken and rice have settled him?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Krystal*85 
I am not sure it may take the antibiotics.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Krystal*85
> I am not sure it may take the antibiotics.


I'm just at a loss as hes ok apart from that issue and I scared it is something serious I can't lose him


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Krystal*85

Ring the vet and ask what their expectations were for the medication. It may be too soon to see a result. Better to ease your mind by giving them a ring.

My only experience was this summer the kitten my sister adopted from a shelter had diarrhea and bad gas when she took him home. They wormed him when she decided to adopt him and the diarrhea lasted awhile. We tried limiting him to one brand of food that was good quality. When that did not work she took him back to the vet and it turned out he needed another dewormer and then the problem went away. I was not there so not sure how long it took to take effect.

If he seems all right in himself otherwise it should be fine, things take awhile to work.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Krystal*85
> 
> Ring the vet and ask what their expectations were for the medication. It may be too soon to see a result. Better to ease your mind by giving them a ring.
> 
> ...


just come off the phone to the vet she says to carry on until the course of antibiotics finishes but if he starts not to be himself take him back in...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Krystal*85 said:


> just come off the phone to the vet she says to carry on until the course of antibiotics finishes but if he starts not to be himself take him back in...


Antibiotics can cause loose stools. If that's the cause, then the diarrhoea will last till the course of ABs is completed


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I wouldn't give rice with the chicken. Cooked chicken on its own is fine. Rice can cause a loose stool in some cats. As soon as he passes a firm stool you slowly transfer him on to wet cat food. 

Or you can give poached white fish and fish stock. 

If he is still suffering on a chicken or white fish diet and by then you've finished the antibiotics, then he needs 3 days of samples of his stools tested at the lab for bacterial infections, parasites or viruses.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

chillminx said:


> I wouldn't give rice with the chicken. Cooked chicken on its own is fine. Rice can cause a loose stool in some cats. As soon as he passes a firm stool you slowly transfer him on to wet cat food.
> 
> Or you can give poached white fish and fish stock.
> 
> If he is still suffering on a chicken or white fish diet and by then you've finished the antibiotics, then he needs 3 days of samples of his stools tested at the lab for bacterial infections, parasites or viruses.


Thankyou


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

sleeping it off...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

WE HAD A SOFT POOP TODAY!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

a good sign right?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Krystal*85 said:


> a good sign right?


Yes, definitely going in the right direction!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Yes, definitely going in the right direction!


Thankyou!
took your advice and took him off the rice and stuck to chicken!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

And we back to square one with diarrhoea...absolutly gutted thought we'd turned a corner...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Could be he is allergic to chicken. I advise you to switch him to poached white fish. Tesco sells a bag of frozen white fish in their Value Range. Give plenty of the nutritious fish stock with the fish when you serve it. White fish is very soothing to the gut.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

I am pleased to say my Eddie is all better after 10 days of antibiotics and lot of TLC!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> I am pleased to say my Eddie is all better after 10 days of antibiotics and lot of TLC!


 That's a relief!:Cat


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> That's a relief!:Cat


very much so thankyou!


----------



## Cescalouise24 (Feb 6, 2019)

I stumbled upon this thread late last night trying to find a little bit of hope. My little Luna went missing a month ago today and I’m absolutely besides myself with worry about where she is/if something bad has happened to her. 
Today marks a month since her disappearance and I thoguht we would have found her by now. She’s only small and out of our two was always the one who needed a little extra attention and care from us. Really praying hard she will return and don’t want to give up hope but beginning too  I hope my story has a happy ending like yours xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Cescalouise24 said:


> I stumbled upon this thread late last night trying to find a little bit of hope. My little Luna went missing a month ago today and I'm absolutely besides myself with worry about where she is/if something bad has happened to her.
> Today marks a month since her disappearance and I thoguht we would have found her by now. She's only small and out of our two was always the one who needed a little extra attention and care from us. Really praying hard she will return and don't want to give up hope but beginning too  I hope my story has a happy ending like yours xx


Never give up on Luna I was so close so many times but I knew he as out there I just bad to find him!
where are you based? have you tried all the things I did?


----------



## Cescalouise24 (Feb 6, 2019)

Krystal*85 said:


> Never give up on Luna I was so close so many times but I knew he as out there I just bad to find him!
> where are you based? have you tried all the things I did?


Yeah we've done everything. Someone thought they saw her yesterday but we're not sure if it's her by the photo. Just want her back! I'm Essex based xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Cescalouise24 said:


> Yeah we've done everything. Someone thought they saw her yesterday but we're not sure if it's her by the photo. Just want her back! I'm Essex based xx


wow Essex abit of a bigger scale, you never know it might have been her she could be hiding close by My Eddies was only a few streets away! if you feel you've tried everything itmay just be a case of waiting it out...I got to the point where there was no more I could do....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal*85 said:


> Never give up on Luna I was so close so many times but I knew he as out there I just bad to find him!
> where are you based? have you tried all the things I did?


I seem to remember you just bumped into him on your way home from work?? How is he these days? Same with me, one of mine surfaced after five months and he had been a couple of hundred yards from home the whole time!!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I seem to remember you just bumped into him on your way home from work?? How is he these days? Same with me, one of mine surfaced after five months and he had been a couple of hundred yards from home the whole time!!


yes thats right! I'd been out day/night in all weathers seeing alot of cats none of them Eddie! then that night there he was still cannot believe it to this day! would love to know where he went an what he did!
hes really good thankyou back to his routines an just the same old Eddie really haha!
how are you an your furry crew?
Kx


----------



## Cescalouise24 (Feb 6, 2019)

Krystal*85 said:


> wow Essex abit of a bigger scale, you never know it might have been her she could be hiding close by My Eddies was only a few streets away! if you feel you've tried everything itmay just be a case of waiting it out...I got to the point where there was no more I could do....


I will continue to search and call for her, but I fear you're right and it's just a waiting game now. x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Krystal*85: Mainly good, thank you. Have one who was diagnosed with a mammary tumour in May 2017, she's now also been diagnosed FIV+. She's never been out since I've had her so am guessing she must have had it already when I adopted her as a pregnant stray. She is about 12 now. XX Glad you and Eddie are doing well.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Hi all only me!!
just after some advice really as you all know I am the proud mum of my beautiful boy Eddie!!
he is a neutured Tom and an indoor/outdoor....but just recently say around a month or so a full Tom has moved into our area not to sure where but he always seems to be out and everytime my boy goes out this Tom is constantly attacking him and beating on him I've had to have Eddie at the vets twice now....is there any advice you can give please??


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no! Anyway you can cat proof your garden, then Eddie can go outside and no cats can get in to hurt him. Or do you know the owner of the Tom, could you approach them and see if they will neuter him which will calm him down!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Krystal*85 said:


> Hi all only me!!
> just after some advice really as you all know I am the proud mum of my beautiful boy Eddie!!
> he is a neutured Tom and an indoor/outdoor....but just recently say around a month or so a full Tom has moved into our area not to sure where but he always seems to be out and everytime my boy goes out this Tom is constantly attacking him and beating on him I've had to have Eddie at the vets twice now....is there any advice you can give please??


Hi, hope you are well.

Sadly, the only way you are going to absolutely stop this is to confine Eddie to a safe area.

I thought you may have done that anyway after the trauma you went through?!


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Oh no! Anyway you can cat proof your garden, then Eddie can go outside and no cats can get in to hurt him. Or do you know the owner of the Tom, could you approach them and see if they will neuter him which will calm him down!


I'm not too sure on where he lives as he always seems to be out an about no matter the time of day...


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Hi, hope you are well.
> 
> Sadly, the only way you are going to absolutely stop this is to confine Eddie to a safe area.
> 
> I thought you may have done that anyway after the trauma you went through?!


Hi!
we are good thankyou...I did keep Eddie in for a while and did nightly walks on a lead but hes always been so used to going out an doing his own thing so in time we went back into his old routine had no issue up until this past few weeks...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Krystal*85 
Hi,
I would do as mentioned, speak to the owner of the Tom cat about getting him neutered and explain about your cat getting beat up.
Look up local cost neutering schemes that might be run by rescues in your area, to mention when you chat with the neighbor.

You might be surprised, Eddie might adjust ok to a cat proofed garden. A smaller territory but just for him and no bullies or other dangers.


----------



## Scouttie (Sep 8, 2018)

I have this problem. Scout is a small female, 18 months old and she has been at the emergency vet three times now with bites.

I have drastically reduced her time outside. She is on lock down 8pm to 8am and because it is dark so early now I am bring that forward to 6pm. She is getting g used to it.

She will never be happy being an indoor only cat, but her total time outside is now 3 - 4 hours, usually in short 30 min adventures.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Scouttie said:


> I have this problem. Scout is a small female, 18 months old and she has been at the emergency vet three times now with bites.
> 
> I have drastically reduced her time outside. She is on lock down 8pm to 8am and because it is dark so early now I am bring that forward to 6pm. She is getting g used to it.
> 
> She will never be happy being an indoor only cat, but her total time outside is now 3 - 4 hours, usually in short 30 min adventures.


I think thats where we are heading short stints here an there...


----------



## Scouttie (Sep 8, 2018)

It’s easier to I tor’s ice it in the winter. It’s so could outside scout Is quite happy to curl up on my pillow and snore the night away. It will be harder in the summer when the birds start tweeting at 5am


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Scouttie said:


> It's easier to I tor's ice it in the winter. It's so could outside scout Is quite happy to curl up on my pillow and snore the night away. It will be harder in the summer when the birds start tweeting at 5am


Oh yeah my Eddie loves his home comforts but he also loves to be out an about but its getting to a point its everytime he goes out the Toms there an boom!!
I can imagine it will be Haha
how is your cat now?? do you know which cat it is biting her?? were they bad bites??


----------



## Scouttie (Sep 8, 2018)

Both times the bites got infected, noticed her limping so straight to the vet for antibiotics and painkillers.

she recovered fine - last time wasn’t as bad. She is curled up on my feet at the moment and seems perfectly happy to stay inside for much longer periods.

though I am back on letter tray duty


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Scouttie said:


> Both times the bites got infected, noticed her limping so straight to the vet for antibiotics and painkillers.
> 
> she recovered fine - last time wasn't as bad. She is curled up on my feet at the moment and seems perfectly happy to stay inside for much longer periods.
> 
> though I am back on letter tray duty


Awww bless her!! same as Eddie he had a bite that got infected an thing is vets are not cheap!!
Eddies been happy to stay in longer too...most of his time spent sprawled upside down on the bed!!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Krystal*85 said:


> Awww bless her!! same as Eddie he had a bite that got infected an thing is vets are not cheap!!
> Eddies been happy to stay in longer too...most of his time spent sprawled upside down on the bed!!


Hi @Krystal*85, I think if the cat is always out there when Eddie goes out, then he lives a lot nearer than you may think. Can you follow him a few times to try and find his owner? You could then mention the problems un-neutered cats get and say the Cats Protection often do neutering vouchers as part of their neutering campaign etc. He's less likely to pick a fight then, or at least we can hope so.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Hi all only me!!
Eddies all good and the bully cat seems to have gone away however...
Just a quick one for some advice at this crazy time....my Eddie has developed a small patch of cat achne under is chin I've been bathing it with warm water and cotton wool after meal times and also changed his food bowls from plastic to metal ones but it doesn't seem to be getting any better obviously don't want to be bothering the vets and such....anybody have any other tips that may help??
Kx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Krystal*85 - if the skin is not broken you can use a solution of diluted Hibiscrub and bathe the chin firmly, then pat dry gently with a clean piece of kitchen paper towel. Make sure the solution gets right through the fur and onto the skln.

The bathing should be done after every meal.

https://www.boots.com/hibiscrub-skin-cleanser-250ml-1-bottle-10086267

If you can get out to any local pharmacy they should have hibiscrub. Maybe phone first to check?

If you are feeding dry food, withdraw it as it could be the source of the acne. Dry food contains bacteria and fungus. For safety reasons dry food is intended by the manufacturer to be used within 6 weeks of opening the bag. If you have a bag that's been open that long, bin it.

I would keep Eddie on wet food. Wet food is sterile before the pouch or can is opened.


----------

